# I would appreciate your thoughts and prayers...



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I haven't posted here in a long time (I remember I used to tweak a few noses once in a while...)

My wife Yvonne needs your prayers and wishes.

On Jan 27 while driving home from shopping with her daughter Krista (Yvonne was passenger) the car spun out on black ice beneath some drifted snow on the highway.

Unfortuntely the car happened to spin out into the path of a 20 ton cement truck.

Krista came away with bumps and bruises. She is salvaging what she can out of the wreck.










Yvonne didn't do very well in the crash. Her injuries were life threatening and she's been in a coma ever since. She has fractures literally from head to toe all on her right side.

This is where she was sitting. The car was a Ford Focus wagon.










She's in the intensive care unit at St. Michael's hospital in Toronto where they've stabilized her vital signs and where she underwent 9 hours of emergency surgery to keep her alive.

Tomorrow she's undergoing more surgery to correct her right arm damage and she will need facial reconstruction plus a long time for rehabilitation.

Her vital signs remain good now but they were life threatening at the time of the crash.

The whole family is contributing to a blog about her recovery.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010_01_01_archive.html

Please pray for her, offer her and the family your sympathy, your hopes and wishes for a swift recovery so she can come back home to the family who loves her and misses her so much.

Thank you,
geo


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

My goodness..I'll be happy to pray for her and for you too..


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I am praying!!!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you. It is very hard for all of us, including her two kids who I'm caring for, Matthew (age 14) and Krista (age 16).

And I'll be honest....since this happened I've been on the edge of a nervous breakdown.

But Yvonne needs your prayers please. She's my angel and we need her here.

And please offer your prayers to the family on the blog, the whole family is praying hard every day for her recovery.

Thank you.


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Praying for Yvonne's recovery & for peace for all of you.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Praying for you George. I'm sorry that this is what brought you back to visit, but I am glad to see you. Praying for your beautiful Yvonne also.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Georger, Praying for Yvonne, You and her children. Recovery and peace.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi George ---- I'll be saying prayers for both you and your wife ---- and the children, too.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry about what happened to Yvonne.

I'm praying for her complete recovery and peace for you, and the girls, especially Krista(just age 16) who may be experiencing some guilt over being the one who was driving when her mom was so critically injured.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Praying for Yvonne and you and the whole family.

.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Prayers sent.

God bless Yvonne and your family.


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

Praying for YOur Yvonne, the Kids and Your self...May God Show his mercy and wisdom and loving grace on all of you.....


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Good thoughts winging your way and hers and to her children and family.

Try to take a few minutes for yourself to breathe. Right now your family...including Yvonne...need your calm and strength. Keep together and know you're in our thoughts.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I posted an update on the blog, at 

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/02/day-six.html

I phoned the hospital this morning. Yvonne had a good sleep last night, well rested. That's good because that's what my little angel needs.

I know - over the last 5 days I got maybe 15 hours sleep in total. Sister in law's knowledge of herbal stuff helped me to actually get sleep last night.

This morning Yvonne goes in for surgery to better fix her right arm which was so hurt.

I only learned last night that the emergency surgery she received the day of the accident lasted for 9 hours! EEK! Wow! My poor angel!

Please keep her in your thoughts and in your prayers every day, please share your prayers with the family on the blog so she can return to us soon!

Thank you,
geo


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

George, you need to try to take care of yourself too, like Christy said. If you need to, get a sleeping tablet from the docs, or try some Valerian root (stinky but effective) to calm down enough to sleep.

Praying like crazy over here. How is your step daughter holding out?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry, George. Prayers and good thoughts for a complete recovery.
Take care-

Patty


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

Prayers for all concerned. Stay strong.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Step daughter feels guilty of course, that can't be helped from her point of view.

It'll take time and talk to help her see things straight.

Step son is taking it hard but he tries to not show it. I can see it though, so it's good to keep him involved with the family, to let him feel that he is ok and loved.

Thanks,
geo


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

You must take care of yourself, too, George. Definitely work on that sleep issue. You're carrying a lot of weight on your shoulders now, a rested body will help.

Lifting you and your family up in prayer....especially your Yvonne.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Praying for Yvonne, your family and You. May you all be given the stregnth you need to get thru this.


----------



## navygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh my... thinking about your family and wishing for the best.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your pain.. I pray for you all and hope that you know that the Lord is walking alongside you and carrying you and your family through this very tragic time...remember that it is ever so important for you to take the time to help you and those lovely children so that you all will be healthy when Yvonne comes home...


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! It's truly a miracle that your step daughter came out of that with just a few bumps and bruises! Will keep your wife in my thoughts.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Will keep Yvonne, you, and your family in my prayers.

Don't worry that you might have "tweaked" a few noses. We have our spats and political differences, but when it comes right down to it, most of us consider everyone here family.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Prayers from Florida...especially for you, George, Yvonne will need you to be at your fittest in the months to come, so take good care of yourself so you can nurse her back to health,


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Prayers for Yvonne's complete recovery and prayers for all the family.

Angie


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

For sure, sending thoughts and prayers, and for a speedy recovery!! Take care of youself..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Angel wings of healing for your wife.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

prayers for all the family. I have missed you georger and hate to hear from you again under these circumstances.

Please reassure Krista that even if Yvonne had been driving this would have happened- and truly if Yvonne had thought she was driving too fast she would have told her to slow down, right? (Though with black ice what speed is safe?) And I am sure Yvonne is glad it is she, not Krista, who is going through all the surgery and ICU time.

If it hasn't already been done make sure people are telling Yvonne, even in her coma, that Krista is well.

prayers hugs and well wishes Jenn


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers of strength for all of you and to ease Yvonne's way and recovery.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Prayers from here too.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Prayers being said for Yvonne, that God heals her and that she is not in any pain.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

God gives us the brains and the hands, and the power to use them, that's what I believe.

Sometimes we get so close to a tragedy, in all of the shock we lose sight of how we can work to help. So I had a bit of a eureka moment at work today about how to help Yvonne.

While at work, talking to my boss whose a brain cancer survivor, his wife who was a nurse in Denmark and has seen people come out of comas and putting ideas from Helen Keller together, it hit me.

When we visit Yvonne, now is the time to start to use the one sense she has right now - touch - for tickling her memory for familiar feelings, words, signs and thoughts.

Simply put, when I would come home from work, we would hug. Then I'd spell out on her back "I L Y". And she would do the same.

So why don't we incorporate this into our visits, just on her stomach or her right arm!

I've already spoken to her parents, her sister, brother and sister in law Julie and we're all on the same page with this one, I've let my mom know too.

I'm calling this Operation Bring-Yvonne-Home, and we're not gonna stop until she's home safe and sound, no matter what it takes.

I struggled to figure out why I was so ----ed depressed and besides the obvious reasons, it hit me - I felt like a ----ed spectator instead of a participant! This is the time Yvonne needs us to participate in her recovery even if it's just by spelling a familiar short phrase on her skin.

I bounced the idea off of my boss and he said absolutely! The brain DOES heal itself, he is living proof (brain tumor the size of an Orange messed with his memory for a long time until he was found collapsed on the bathroom floor), it does sprout new connections, and these connections need stimulation to grow!

Tomorrow I have 1/2 day off, I will go with Yvonne's parents at noon to see her and I'm starting her regime of rehab right away, even if she's still in a coma. There's no better time to start than the present.

I feel a lot better already, but I admit I'm kicking myself because the answer was in front of me all the time - I was just so distracted by the shock and pain, I thought I was going to lose her forever. I thought I was going to be a victim.

Now I know better - I'm going to be part of the solution!

Yvonne had surgery today on her right arm and according to the nurse, she came through "with flying colours"! Her vitals are strong. She's still in a coma though.

geo


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

That sounds like a great idea. Please keep us informed as to how it is working.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Doctors are keeping her on anti-seizure meds and are going to run an EEG on her to see if there's any evidence of seizures happening. Nurse said she hasn't been showing any seizures, but in such head trauma it's apparently not uncommon for seizures to happen.

We're going there today, her parents and I. We'll get a doctor's report on the brain activity.....and a part of me worries. What if the collision left her in such a state that she becomes a vegetable?

I don't know how we'd carry on. I don't know how I would carry on without her. If I think about things, I crumble to pieces. I try to be numb to things, it's just too ----ed painful otherwise.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Georger, we are keeping you and Yvonne in our prayers. Your idea for using touch is great. I know these are trying times but do not lose hope. Trust in the Lord.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

georger said:


> Doctors are keeping her on anti-seizure meds and are going to run an EEG on her to see if there's any evidence of seizures happening. Nurse said she hasn't been showing any seizures, but in such head trauma it's apparently not uncommon for seizures to happen.
> 
> We're going there today, her parents and I. We'll get a doctor's report on the brain activity.....and a part of me worries. What if the collision left her in such a state that she becomes a vegetable?
> 
> I don't know how we'd carry on. I don't know how I would carry on without her. If I think about things, I crumble to pieces. I try to be numb to things, it's just too ----ed painful otherwise.


Put your trust in God. He _will_ give you the strength you need to get through this. He promised this and He is faithful. Believe and trust.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I believe prayers have been answered in that you have this new found attitude. I hope & pray the best for Yvonne.
Continued prayers-
Patty


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about such an accident and send well wishes to all of you. I hope you get good results from the EEG! 

Think positive thoughts - I would assume they wouldn't be going through all the surgeries if they didn't think she'll make it.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne has a long recovery ahead of her, it's only been one week and she's still making baby steps but all in the right direction.

The family maintains a blog on her recovery. Please comfort the family and send your prayers. Keep Yvonne in your hearts and in your prayers.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo + Yvonne's kids.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

georger said:


> Yvonne has a long recovery ahead of her, it's only been one week and she's still making baby steps but all in the right direction.


Georger, I used to work in a anursing home.

We had one elderly lady go to the hospital with a stroke, and when she came back she could only move a little. She could not speak at all. None of us proffessionals thought she would get much better, she was SO injured!

6 weeks later she was up in a walker. Happily, we were wrong. Within a few months time you could barely tell she had ever HAD a stroke!

Nobody knows how well your wife will do until she does it.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Terri said:


> Georger, I used to work in a anursing home.
> 
> We had one elderly lady go to the hospital with a stroke, and when she came back she could only move a little. She could not speak at all. None of us proffessionals thought she would get much better, she was SO injured!
> 
> ...


We met one of the neurosurgeons today and he was all high and mighty, he made Yvonne's mom cry. All of the personality of a toilet plunger!

This fellow, in just 1 week, more or less determined that we should be buying Yvonne a coffin and burying her. He didn't even have any test results! Sonofabitch.

But i knew. I SAW her Yawn 5 times today during my visit. When I drew on her stomach ILY as well as her name, my name, the alphabet, she was so relaxed by her vital signs.

When I went to kiss her forehead, she felt it and tried to tilt her head in my direction.

I rubbed her left foot gently and she responded by tilting her ankle so her foot was in a better position.

She just didn't open her eyes or try to talk.

This doctor may be a smart neurosurgeon, but he shouldn't talk to patients or their relatives.

I'm going to do everything I can to lead her therapy and her recovery.

I'm so exhausted now, I need to get sleep.

geo


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

geo I ust found this thread, first off you are in my prayers, and second you are right by reaching out to her. Dr's know very little about the brain. I would make sure that Dr is never talking about Yvonne withint hearing distance of her room! Work to get her therapy, it makes a difference with brain trauma to work things make the brain remember or retrain it ASAP. Second of all they are still learning thigns about comas. There was arecent case where they thougth aman was in a coma and in the end they found out he wasn't he was awake for 20 years but unable to communicate! See that your stepdaughter gets some therapy so she can see that the accident was not her fault. Then tell her to start helping her mom by not feeling gult because her mom doesn't need to be surrounded by people who are down she needs hope and faith right now. 

Fight for her recoverey too mnay Dr's want to giv eup on patients esp because they trly do not understand barin trauma why some people recover and others don't. Take it from a TBI survivor many thigns are possible!


----------



## springledge (May 2, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and the rest of the family and Yvonne. Baby steps...each day...baby steps.


----------



## diamonds (Sep 14, 2006)

Prayers said....


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

Prayers being said from Texas...


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I really hate those guys! I think they get so used to people being alive but "gone" that they get numb to how others feel to hearing their opinions.

First off, no matter what he said, what did the EEG and other test say? Depending on what they read you can adjust your expectations or whatever else needs to be done.

Keep in mind that there are many levels of brain injury that can result in loss of the "person". Brain death itself is rather uncommon. Usually the parts that control a lot of our autonomous functions remain which is where the legalities and our emotions have the most problems. I have experience with this first hand. 

Regardless, I feel your pain here and while it wasn't a beloved spouse, it was my beloved grandfather (who raised me for a good part of my life) and who was in every way except biologically, my father. So yes, I know about the yawning, spontaneous vocalizations, moving feet, clasping hands and even opening eyes and following movement with them. 

But even if it is what they say, don't forget that you know your family more than they do. You know what is uniquely theirs and what means what. Don't be bullied or feel in the least bad when they talk down to you. Be confident and be hopeful.

But, if it does come down to accepting bad news, remember again that you know your beloved family member and know what they would want. Don't let your own sense of loss overwhelm your concern for their interests. Very very hard to do.

I am truly sending the best thoughts I can for you and your family and will continue to do so. I so very much hope that you aren't faced with bad news and that she is only taking some time to heal before waking and making steady improvement. You're in my thoughts too.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Don't know about the EEG results yet, turns out they didn't run the tests when they said they were.

And the MRI results haven't been interpreted to us yet.

But regardless, this is only the first week. And the brain does recover and heal. She needs hands-on stimulation, sign language through touch on her skin.

Her world is closed off for the moment - eyes shut, ears are deaf. To stimulate her brain she needs contact.

I'm going to call my mom and see if she can get there today to help her as well.

These mornings and nights though, they are so hard because she's not around.

Please keep Yvonne in your thoughts, in your prayers continually.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

In nurses school they taught us that neurosurgeons think that they are Gods. And, that there are so few of them and they are so intelligent that we nurses have to learn to deal with it, as there are few people out there who have the nerve to take a human brain and do surgery on it. Very few people have that kind of ego. 

In other words, he is probably very good at what he does but ALSO a jerk. Neurosurgeons tend to be that way.

Your wife will do as well as she does: a great deal of this is up to her.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Today Julie (sister in law) and Iris (sister) are going to spend several hours with her, they will do the sign language therapy as well as anything else they can to stimulate her.

I just called the hospital, she is doing ok and they're decreased the amount of Oxygen in her breathing mix, she does ok with it now!

Baby steps, all baby steps, but we love her so much and can't live without her.

Keep her in your prayers and your thoughts continually please!!

geo

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's an old hospital joke to make you smile..

What's the difference between a neurosurgeon and God? 

answer...God doesn't think He's a neurosurgeon


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Geo, you need tokeep right on doing what you are doing. We have NO indications thatsomeone is unaware of their surroundings while in this state, and EVERY indication that they DO hear/respond. WHen you are at her bedside, talk to her like normal, tell her about your day, the kids, the animals, whatever. Take a radio in and keep it tuned to her favorite music. Don't give up without a fight. ANd the HECK with those surgeons and doctors and their defeatist mentality. Blah. They don't know EVERYTHING. God works miracles, I have seen one with my own eyes this past year. Hang in there, keep up your fight. And please, are you taking care of yourself yet? Keep us posted.

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

It's hard....it was only today that it dawned upon me that in one fell swoop I could end up becoming a single step-father and a widower.....I hate those kind of realizations when they occur.

Today Yvonne had a good day with her sister and sister in law.

I've heard that her facial surgery may be upcoming soon to rebuild her right cheek, orbital socket, upper and lower jaws.

Please keep checking the blog for updates. She's making small steps towards regaining independence and consciousness.

Here's a picture of her from nov 2007 when we were playing with a webcam we bought. She looks so happy!










I miss her so much.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo

PS: She's deaf (born that way, I'm fluent in sign language) but she loves the vibration of music. So when I visit, or when the other family members visit, we communicate to her by drawing on her skin. I'm convinced she is feeling it!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, she does look happy in that photograph! Still praying for her and the whole family.


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

God bless your family.

Isaiah 40:29
"He gives power to the weak. He increases the strength of him who has no might."


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Save all your posts here, George, to print our for a journal of Yvonne's recovery. The number 1 thing she has going for her is your love. Get a kazoo and give her a kazoo concert into her good hand. That ought to tickle her fancy Don't just write on her skin...draw flowing pictures of the critters and the initials of all her loved ones. Try different texture samples, from silky to furry. Don't forget aromatherapy! A few sniffs of chocolate may help bring her around. The time you spend with her helps you both.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

prayers for all of you...and hoping for a wonderful recovery


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Goodness I just found this thread - I am so sorry George that Yvonne was injured in a wreck. Prayers that she recovers and comes back home soon. I always like to read your posts because you post about "my Yvonne" and those postings make me smile. 

Get rest so you can help Yvonne get better and let us know how she is doing when you can. Ice is such trecherous stuff, no way to see it until you are on it!

Best regards,
sidepasser


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey George, my best to you and Yvonne. I love your attitude and that will go a long way if you pass that on to her.

And don't forget her other senses.. bring in lavender, vanilla, cinnamon, roses for her to smell! Smell goes so deeply into the brain and has such a huge impact on people, especially women. It is an instinctual thing..

Get a lollipop to run across her tongue for her to taste.

Again, my warmest thoughts and wishes go to you and all your family.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

georger, I'm so sorry, this is so difficult for the entire family. I hope things start improving very soon.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Hey George, my best to you and Yvonne. I love your attitude and that will go a long way if you pass that on to her.
> 
> And don't forget her other senses.. bring in lavender, vanilla, cinnamon, roses for her to smell! Smell goes so deeply into the brain and has such a huge impact on people, especially women. It is an instinctual thing..
> 
> ...


Great ideas!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Prayers sent.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I found a picture of Yvonne from a couple of years ago.

It's too big to display it here but here is a link on my server:

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/img_0937.jpg

Because the car insurance company may try to sneak out of things, we've retained a personal injury lawfirm on this issue now, her healthcare needs are going to require a lot of devotion and time.

So far, the information we're getting from the hospital is that this may take many years to get Yvonne back to where she was just 10 days ago.

We're also going to look at the county's responsibility and liabilities in maintenance of the roadways. I know I drove over that same area of road where the collision occurred. I drove over it the night before and there was black ice on it as well as other parts of the highway.

I remember telling Yvonne and her son Matthew about this black ice at the dinner table the night of Jan 26, one day before this happened.

If those patches of black ice were left unattended to, for all of that time - at least 12 hours - there may be county liability in this.

Yvonne's healthcare may require in-home nursing as far as we know. There are so many unknowns. We're not even sure she will ever come home to us, her injuries are very serious.

Please keep Yvonne in your prayers please. I'm going to call the hospital later tonight, they were just giving her a sponge bath in the ICU.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne at age 2. Adorable little deaf girl!!

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/1964-19.jpg


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I just called the hospital. No change from before. She's resting now, her vital signs are stable.

All we want is for her to come home to us. We all miss her so much.

Please keep her in your prayers and visit and post to her blog. Let her family know that she's in your prayers too.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

One day at a time brother, one day at a time. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other, and try not to dwell on "what ifs". I am pulling for you and your Yvonne.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

The Paw said:


> One day at a time brother, one day at a time. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other, and try not to dwell on "what ifs". I am pulling for you and your Yvonne.


Amen to this, George.

Patty


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Just checking in to see how Yvonne is doing, sending a prayer for her to wake up soon!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne's EEG results came in. He said it. "Normal and no seizures".

I was stunned and I asked him to repeat it. "Normal and no seizures".

Then I repeated it back to him to make sure I heard it correctly and he said yes.

My GOD, I could have kissed his feet at that point!!!! I was so flooded with happiness that she has a normal EEG!

When I arrived and they let me in for visiting, they were just getting her set up. And as opposed to before when she exhibited no gag reflex, this time she did! And during the gag reflex she opened her eyes briefly, for about 4 seconds! I tried to make contact with her but I don't know if she saw me.

Then later while I was just sitting with her and holding her hand, spelling the kids names, my name and her name on her stomach, I noticed REM beneath her eyelids several times!

I asked the neurosurgeon about this. He can only give a non-committal answer to me, but he made his non-committal answer in such a way that reinforced that she could be dreaming while in a coma!

I saw another patient, a 30 year old young woman with her mother. The 30 year old was in a coma due to some brain lesion or something. She fell into a coma and her vital signs were falling. Her heart rate was stumbling and the doctors explained to the mother that if her daughter continues, she might not make it and perhaps funeral plans might be necessary.

The mother didn't give up, she told the doctors to not give up.

I saw the young woman. She did wake out of her coma and she was able to understand my questions, though she did not answer verbally.

I'm going there tomorrow too, but not for all day as I did today. I have to get ready for work tomorrow night.

I won't lie about my emotions. I am scared without her and scared of losing her to this tragedy. She's still in her coma.

Sometimes the fear rises up in me like rabid squirrels and I feel like I'm going out of my mind!

geo


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

georger said:


> Yvonne's EEG results came in. He said it. "Normal and no seizures".
> 
> I was stunned and I asked him to repeat it. "Normal and no seizures".
> 
> ...


In these situations, any good news in more than welcome. Glad you got some good news. I know it is hard, but it takes time. I'll keep praying.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You and your precious Yvonne are in my thoughts and I'm praying that she will come home to you and her kids soon.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I was in the hospital by her side for nearly 5 hours yesterday.

I'm going again today. I spelled all of our names on her stomach or arm, whichever made more sense to spell on.

And in case a fragment of her hearing has returned, I spoke to her softly, telling her about the things the kids are doing, telling her that Matthew needs her to come back because without her he's not focusing on his homework, and Krista needs her to come back too.

Me too, I need her to come back. Many more things I did tell her. I held her left hand and kissed her forehead. She responded to that.

God, how fragile is life! People live every day and don't think about these things and then suddenly WHAM it's upon you and there's no turning back. We really need, as a society and as a species, to learn to cherish the little things more and not fuss so much over things that don't really matter.

I'm still waking during the night time, but falling back to sleep isn't as hard as it was. I still need sedatives to help me sleep.

Mostly we all still need many heartfelt, enduring prayers until she's out of the woods and comes back to consciousness.

Please share your hope with the family (she has family and friends in Europe as well as in North America), share your prayers and keep her in your heart when you pray today.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Your whole family is in our prayers. Stay strong, take care of yourself because you, your kids, and your wife need you to. God is in control.



> Romans 8:28 - And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

George-
I just woke up & in my am prayers I offered the day to you & your Yvonne. 
This is superbowl sunday & as best I could, I offered to God all the revelry that goes w/the day. Hoping that anyone who knows you & your family might pause and offer a prayer for Yvonne for a favorable outcome.

Patty


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Georger,

Sorry to hear what happened, my thoughts are with you and Yvonne.

Mike


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne opened her eyes today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For 9 minutes she maintained open eyes, blinking. She was able to follow my finger very slowly!

And when I got home I got a call from the hospital. The doctors were able to wake her!!!

AND!!!!! They wrote on a piece of paper "Give me a thumbs up" and she DID IT!

Then (because I showed the nurse today some basic sign language) the nurse did the sign for "pain" and Yvonne pointed to her right arm in the cast!!!

Holy crap!!!! I'm in heaven!! 

Keep your prayers and hopes up for her!! 
geo


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

:goodjob::bouncy::banana02::rock::nanner::clap::happy:

Did I miss any?! Hooray!!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG! That is wonderful!

When I read about the normal EEG I just knew you'd be posting she woke soon and lo and behold, just a few messages down there it was!

Congrats to both of you! This is wonderful! 

All the more reason for the many years to come together that you appreciate each other even more. 

I'm so very happy for both of you and will keep the good thoughts going for her accelerating recovery.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

WOWZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hobbyhors:dance::clap::happy:


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Thank you so much for keeping us up to date on her progress, really sorry for this trouble you're going through, the good news is great. I'm sure your touch and talking has helped.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you. I am truly the one who is lucky to have her love and to have her be able now to come back to me.

She will be undergoing facial reconstruction surgery tonight and into tomorrow, then rest up. She still has a lot of rehab and maybe future surgeries as well.

But right now, the whole family is jumping for joy because she has not left us!!!

And I'm astounded, totally in awe and feel so blessed!! And i'm so emotionally drained too, because this has been my worst nightmare to live through!

I could not give her up, she is my entire life and my beloved.

I'm going to go to sleep now. Please keep Yvonne in your prayers and share your joy with the family at the blog site, they are totally sky-bound with emotion tonight!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

OMGoodness. Prayers and more prayers ... praise God in the miracles thus far, and may more come!

((hug))


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Just found this and read through.

You have my prayers certainly. I am so glad she's recovering!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Praise God!!!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I am so very happy for you and yours and glad she has such attentive medical staff.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Praying for Yvonne, you and your family. I hope God will heal her quickly. Sounds like she is making good progress now - so happy for you!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Prayers of thanks. And prayers for a speedy rehab.

Patty


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

The family blog on Yvonne is here:

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

When I learn of updates I post then in the comments section.

Please send your joy and hope, your love and prayers to the family too.

My first peaceful sleep in almost 2 weeks was last night.
geo


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

George, this is incredible news, I'm so thrilled for you and Yvonne!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

This is the first time I've found this thread. George, you and your sweet wife and the children will be in my prayers. I'm so glad she's started responding in a way that the "doctor" can't deny. God is good, and He is still able to work miracles.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm still in awe and shock! 

Yvonne went for surgery today on her skull. I just got off the phone with the nurse. The surgery went very well and Yvonne is resting now from the anesthetic. So of course she's not doing anything just now.

I'll call in tomorrow morning (as I have done every day, wait till i get the phone bill) and I'll let Julie know via e-mail. She will update the blog then and everybody can see it.

I hope she regains her strength soon because the sooner she does that, the sooner she can start rehab and then come home!

We all miss her so much, the family doesn't feel complete without her!

geo


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

That is such great news! Hopefully it won't be long before she's able to come home. The recovery abilities are amazingly fast sometimes.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Great news and more prayer sent that Yvonne will continue to heal and come home very soon!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I just called the hospital, it's 6 am. She continues to sleep off the anesthetic so her eyes aren't open.

But she's moving her feet and her hands. I asked the nurse if her foot movements include arching the toes to point towards her knees? She said yes. I told the nurse that means her feet hurt and she needs a foot massage. The nurse said she will do that!

I'll call the hospital again probably between 9 and 10 to see if she has opened her eyes again. That's really what I want to hear, and if she is still able to communicate!

Please keep her in your hearts and in your prayers! She's such a good girl, humble, honest, a golden hearted farm-girl! And we miss her so much!

geo


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

George you are such a good man to know the little things about your wife like her foot movements. My household and those who nearly live here are keeping all of you in our thoughts.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I love her! I know her nuances and preferences, what she does when she is hurting. I'm sure everything in her body is aching now. 

They moved Yvonne to the 9th floor again, the move to 4th floor was only temporary due to a surge of trauma cases - but both floors have ICU services.

Yvonne's parents went there today. Yvonne was pumped full of pain killers (with 3 surgeries who wouldn't be) so that's pretty much keeping her knocked out.

I phoned the hospital just around 5 pm from work. The nurse told me that 5 minutes earlier Yvonne managed to read the nurses lips and do what she was asked to do (give Thumbs up)!!! Isn't that AWESOME!!! 

Yvonne's parents were so happy when I told them at supper tonight!

I'm going to see my angel tomorrow afternoon! I hope and pray that she is able to be conscious enough to communicate with me even for a few minutes!! I hope and pray she will recognize me!

geo


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

What wonderful news about Yvonne. I know you can't wait to see her. I think you are both lucky to have each other. What a love story!

I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I called the hospital at 6 am. They said that Yvonne has been sleeping very peacefully all night long.

I hope she is able to awaken when we are there, even if it's just for 5 minutes!

There are so many things I need to know, if she remembers us, if she needs anything to be comfortable.

Mostly though, just we need to tell her we love her and we want her to get better and come back home to us!

geo


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I am so happy to read your news! I have been praying for this!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Isn't that AWESOME!!!


Yes  

Looking forward to more great updates George!


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Best wishes sent~~


paula


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

We all went to see her today. She is OFF of the ventilator now and breathing on her own!

She still need an Oxygen enriched atmosphere but she receives this through a mask.

Her eyes are puffy this afternoon so she didn't open her eyes for us. They had to put her back on Morphine for the pain so she can sleep and heal.

The nurse said that this morning she wrote "Move your toes" and Yvonne did it!

We were there for a couple of hours today. Matthew and Krista were there too. They were both very kind and gentle to their mother, very loving. It was so touching.

I don't have to explain how I felt.....at least I hope I don't!

Afterwards we drove back to the farm and had a nice supper, then watched TV and had nice conversation too!

The kids are home now, warm, fed, in their rooms watching their Youtubes or their MSNs.

Me, being the step-dad, I always found that there was a surface tension to these kids...and I understood how they felt and why. They are not so tense now and they are showing just how warm and beautiful they really are.

I always knew they were beautiful kids. I saw them grow up. I love them as if they are my own kids.

Give your kids a hug today and tell your significant other how much you really love them. Tell them every day, even when they are in a bad mood!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

You are such an inspiration George.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sending my prayers as well...


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Please read today's blog on Yvonne. She improved more today!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

If a woman has to go through the Valley of Death, she should have a husband like you.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I was shocked to read of this horrible accident, but so glad to read that your dear Yvonne is breathing on her own, opening her eyes, and able to move a bit. I pray that she continues to recover and get stronger, and that you and those lovely children will have her home with you before long.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I pray...from the ashes of the tragic accident will emerge beauty that will be ongoing in all of your lives, resulting in deepened bond, faith, and positive changes. My hope is for a miraculous complete recovery. Incredible and a testament to faith- the answered prayers for your Yvonne and also for your entire family. I've been reading and following your post, initially in such shock and horror, that I was without words to convey my sorrow for you, Yvonne, her children, and the rest of your family. I hope you all will soon be at a point, where the worst becomes a faded memory. You'll remain in my thoughts and prayers. What is Yvonne's favorite flower?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I too am sorry and believe in the power of prayer. Know that many are praying for your angel.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm nobody special, I can be rather dull-witted at times and rather boring at other times. But I'm only doing what I am doing because I love her and I adore her! She is my life! I would die to save her life! What else could a person do in these circumstances!!??!!

Sunday was a truly remarkable day!!!!!!!! Twice Yvonne clearly demonstrated eye-hand coordination! I'll explain.

The first was in the morning when I showed her a Valentines day card. She hunted for what I was holding up, then she grasped it from my grip, she held it straight and she brought it close for inspection!! WOW! She demonstrated the appropriate action for the object too, she didn't misunderstand what it was!

The second time was in the afternoon when Julie and her husband Ralph (Yvonne's brother) came by. We received roses from a friend. We tried to see if Yvonne would be able to see them or smell them. I held the rose near Yvonne and Ralph brought it a bit closer.

Then Yvonne reached with her left hand, accurately and without hunting or hesitation grapsed the stem of the rose, pulled the rose closer to herself and laid it on the bed!!!! Double WOW!! And again, the appropriate action for the object, something inside her knows what she's looking at!!

She also traced the feeding tube which is taped along her left cheek. She traced it perfectly, tracking it to her lips where it appeared she was thinking of pulling it out!

Her sleep-to-awake ratio as I observed this afternoon seemed to be about 2 hours of sleep to every 15 minutes awake. She NO LONGER NEEDS a breathing apparatus!!! She breathes independently!

She still needs a feeding tube and an IV for fluid and if necessary, pain relief.

She can now be awakened by just a jiggle on the shoulder!!! Before it took strong agitation of her Sternum to awaken her! And she is spontaneously awakening on her own too!!

It was truly a beautiful Valentines day! We're going to the hospital again on Monday (it's a provincial holiday) to see her!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

lorichristie said:


> What is Yvonne's favorite flower?


Oh gee, she loves many different flowers! She keeps a diverse garden in the front, and she is so good at it! 

I, on the other hand, can kill a cactus! Seriously! I either over or under water it! A cactus can live in a desert and survive without human hands.

Give a cactus to me and within 3 months it will be dead (most often within 1 month).

Yvonne has to come back soon! Her garden needs her too!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Praying for her daily. I'm so glad to see that she's doing so much better. God is good!!


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Sunday sounded wonderful~best wishes to both of you


paula


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

We came back from the hospital today. Yvonne was much more tired and quiet today. She needs her rest because yesterday was such an energetic day for her.

God how I miss her! My life feels so ----ed empty like a shell without her!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I awoke from a restless sleep and I phoned the hospital.

The nurse told me that around 2 am, 2:30 am Yvonne was restless, so she gave her a warm bath to relax her, and then she washed her hair with the nice shampoo I brought (Yvonne picked it, it has a nice smell).

After that, Yvonne was calm and relaxed. The nurse wrote on the board to let Yvonne know that I love her and I call for her, if she understood to raise two fingers.

Yvonne was tired but the nurse saw that Yvonne was making an effort to raise two fingers!

I am so exhausted, all of the fear and the worry I have for Yvonne is very wearying on me, please keep Yvonne in your prayers for me?


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

This morning Yvonne was restless around 2-2:30 am. The nurse bathed her and washed her hair and that calmed her down.

The nurse wrote that I had called and to say that I loved her, and if she understood to put 2 fingers up. Yvonne was tired but she tried to put the 2 fingers up!

Today I phoned the hospital just before 5 pm. They told me that Yvonne had been awake/eyes open for 3 hours then and she was sitting up in her bed, they were helping her with her physiotherapy!

Yvonne wasn't communicating though, she was just sort of unfocused.

Her restlessness is a good sign to me......did you ever have times with your spouse when they were thinking something and you just started doing something and it turned out that was what they were thinking? Or Vice versa?

I know that Yvonne and I have had many many instances of that, and she would always say "You stole my mind!!".  

I don't know what it is. I don't claim to understand the mechanics of it. I've come to believe it exists though and I'm comfortable in that.

And Yvonne's restlessness this morning also happened to coincide with my own restlessness around that same time (just as all afternoon of Jan 27 I had such strong gut feelings that something was very wrong but I couldn't explain what it was).

When she hurts, I feel the pain too. I cannot prove it but I know it is true.

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

UPDATE! I phoned the hospital just after 10 pm. Yvonne has been awake from 2 pm to 10 pm!!! WOW!!!

And her left arm and hand are much more animated now!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Good to hear Georger! We'll keep praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Great news!

Take care of yourself so you can be strong for her.


paula


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Prayers of thanks!
As well as praying for recovery.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

God is good!!!!! Still praying for all of you! Your dedication to her is a wonderful thing to see. Thank you for the update!


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Prayers


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

On Tuesday Yvonne was awake for 8 hours! And she was able to be sat up on her bed and remain sitting!

Since then she has been resting an awful lot. My wife hasn't made a lot of grand progress lately but it's a long struggle.

Her parents were there today and towards the end of their visit it seemed to her mom that Yvonne was trying hard to focus and pay attention, which is a good sign!

She will likely be getting the feeding tube inserted into her stomach so they don't risk throat infection.

She's in a normal hospital room now - no more intensive care and she's only on Tylenol #3, not Morphine - so nursing is less available there for phone calls, the nurses are all put into the ICU where they're really needed.

Updates will be a bit harder for me to get so I'll have to depend on the family blog site too, because every day family members are taking turns to make the 2 hour drive (one-way) down to the city to see my angel and check on her progress.

I spend my Saturdays and about half my Sunday there every weekend now too..what else am I going to do?

Please keep Yvonne in your prayers, she still has a long hill to climb towards leaving the hospital.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm glad to hear of the improvements. I will keep her and the whole family in my prayers.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Great news! 


paula


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

This is all very encouraging George. Just remember, you and she are in a marathon, not a sprint. Just keep plugging away.....


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Today Yvonne had a bit of a setback, they had to rush her back into the ICU. I was on the phone with the doctors in the morning, and then in the afternoon when this happened, and this evening I was on the phone with them again.

They have every reason to believe that her stay in the ICU is only for a few days until they make sure she is stable.

Please keep her in your prayers,
geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Praying for Yvonne!! Praying for your strength. You are a great example of what true love really is!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yesterday the doctors were doing a simple procedure on Yvonne, to re-route her feeding tube so it goes through her abdomen. They phoned me at work about this because leaving the feeding tube in the air passage way is not good for a long time, it can cause infection and inflammation.

That procedure went flawlessly. But afterwards Yvonne started coughing (that is good because her cough reflex has returned) but then she started choking on a mucus plug. Her blood-oxygen levels fell to 83% (doctors told me that a dangerous levels would be 40-50%).

I guess this is the risk of the feeding tube in the air passage way for so long, that this might happen and mucus plug will form somewhere. The doctors reacted very quickly, cleared out her air passage ways and rushed her into the ICU again where she is breathing still on her own now, and they give her a richer Oxygen mixture to breathe.

Today if she is well enough, they can let her just breathe on her own and maybe even transfer her back to a normal room today.

I called this morning and the nurse said that she is doing ok, everything is stable, her eyes were open and looking around, her left hand was moving, but she was not responding to written communications and they have removed the breathing tube so she is breathing on her own now. They will perform chest Xray this morning to make sure there is no trouble inside.

On Monday we're due for a meeting with the doctors (I will be teleconferenced on this from work) and one of the subjects is that they hope to be able to soon transfer Yvonne close to home, to the Orangeville hospital to continue her recovery (only 20 minutes from home, YEAAAAAA).

I'm taking sleeping pill to help me through the night these days, and when I awaken my mind feels very foggy...I wonder if this is sort of what Yvonne is feeling like? I'm trying to understand what she is going through and how I can reach her.

Please keep her in your prayers,
geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I arrived at St. Mikes about quarter to 11. Yvonne was still in the ICU but they said she'd be transferred out shortly. Her blood levels, blood-gas, PH levels, blood-oxygen, everything was great they said, and her chest Xrays were clear. Blood-oxygen was at 100% on the monitor. Her eyes were frequently open and looking around but she seemed expressionless and did not speak or sign.

While I stayed with her, a nurse was moving a breathing machine and Yvonne saw this action and her eyes followed it! She would also see and try to follow me with her eyes.

They asked me to excuse myself so they can prepare her for transport. I went for lunch and when I came back Yvonne was brought to the normal hospital room.

I sat with her and held her hand. Her eyes were still looking around and would look at me. I wrote on a white board "Can you give me Thumbs up?". She looked at the sign for about a minute and then she gave me Thumbs up!

And like Yvonne's mom noticed, there were definitely moments where Yvonne would have a clear and definable moment of recognition, her entire facial expression would change, her gaze would intensify!

I held her hand and for 2 hours she slept very peacefully. She needs to feel the familiar touch on her hand I believe. For a deaf person, the touch of the hand probably is one of the most important things they depend upon and I've come to know Yvonne very well in her ways, her needs and her sensitivities in this regard. It's part of the fabric of many deaf people I believe, their hands and the touch is so very important.

After that she started to awaken again and look around. She locked her gaze upon me and while she was looking at me, I motioned with my right hand "Thumbs up". She looked for about 20-30 seconds and then she imitated me!

Later, probably around 3:30, she did the sign (with one hand) for "headache"! It's a clear, educated, disciplined sign. So I told the nurse that Yvonne did this and the nurse said that Yvonne had her Tylenol 3 at noon, her next dose would be at 6 pm, it was too early. So she brought a cool cloth to put on her forehead.

Later, towards 4 pm Yvonne started to pull the cloth from her forehead. I tried to put it back on, and she would remove it. I would put it back on and she would remove it. Then after she removed it for the 3rd time, she proceeded to use the cloth to carefully wash the corners of her eyes - first the right eye, then the left eye. Her eyes remained closed during all of this, please keep this in mind!

After that, she relaxed and fell asleep. I had to depart the hospital because of traffic, so after I taught the nurses 3 signs - Hunger, thirst and pain - I left at 4:15 pm. It is so hard to leave, I want to just stay and stay.

I just got home now after spending time with Yvonne's parents. I called the hospital and the nurse who is looking after Yvonne this evening said she remembered looking after Yvonne in the other ward. So this evening she tried to look after Yvonne, give her a bath and wash her hair (the nurse bought shampoo just for Yvonne, isn't that nice!).

When the nurse was combing Yvonne's hair, Yvonne motioned with her left hand "no no no". Then Yvonne proceeded to get the comb from the nurse and comb her own hair!!!!!!!!!

This is what the nurse told me this evening!

I will go tomorrow morning to the hospital and I will spend another 5 hours there, just watching her and being with her. The nurses cannot do this, the doctors cannot do this. I will do this.

I'm also going to print up caricatures of these 3 basic signs - hunger, thirst, pain - and have them taped up above Yvonne's bed so the nurses may be able to understand if she is trying to sign anything when they see her.

Yvonne is still stuck in her bed. She cannot feed herself, cannot stand up, hasn't spoken since the collision and her communications are still spartan. She will still need all of your prayers to help her come back to us please.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo

PS: I'm just a human being full of mistakes and screw ups in life too. I can be an a**hole at times. I'm doing the only thing I can do for the woman I adore and cherish for all of my lifetime. In all honesty, what else would I do???


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

She's making progress, that is a good thing.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

you know that each and every one of us here at HT are including each and every one of your family in our daily prayers. We are all family here


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wally said:


> you know that each and every one of us here at HT are including each and every one of your family in our daily prayers. We are all family here


Amen to this, George.

Patty


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Continuing to pray!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Georger, your a good man. Don't worry about sometimes being an ***hole. It is attached to the Y chromosome and can not be helped. Im so glad that Ynonne is making such rapid progress. I would rather suffer a thousand tortures then see someone I love suffer. Unfortunately that is not our decision to make. IN the months to come there will be ups and downs, I will continue to pray for you both and your children. Rest assured, our God is an awesome God.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

***Blessings Yvonne's way***

It may sound corny...or 'weird', but I'll put it out there for you to consider.

Write it down, speak it out, sign it out, think it, _believe_ it...positive phrases like:
Yvonne, you are a survivor...Yvonne, you are strong...Yvonne, you will ___insert each baby step to recovering___...and other phrases of empowerment and encouragement. All of you/us, we are healing her with intense love, putting positive healing intentions combined with your intense love for her...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What JJ said; I know exactly how you feel concerning pain and suffering of a loved one.  But as JJ said, our God is an awesome God, AND He's the Great Physician.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Today I arrived at the hospital at 10 and I brought Lavender and music for her. Though she is deaf, she loves music and with the small amount of hearing she has in her right ear, my thought was to crank up the headphones and put on some songs I know she loves!

She was awake when I arrived. I put the music on for her and she started to feel the vibrations and relax. She slept for about 2 hours which was good for her. I held her hand and kept her company until the nurses arrived to feed and look after her.

Yvonne's parents and kids arrived around that time too. We were all very attentive to Yvonne and I think she appreciated the attention, but it was tiring for her! Around 2 pm the family had to leave. I stayed until 5 pm.

Another friend of Yvonne's arrived (a deaf lady) and she helped to look after Yvonne too. I would run out and e-mail Julie (she runs the blog) with updates.

When Yvonne would awaken, she would hold my hand. If I had some reason to pull away (like to get a towel for her forehead), she would reach her hand out to try to hold me. I would return as soon as possible for her of course. And while holding her hand, I would kiss her fingers to comfort her.

Twice this afternoon Yvonne raised my hand to her lips and tried to kiss my fingers too (with her jaw surgery it must have been awkward for her)!

I would also gently kiss Yvonne on her lips, and Yvonne would definitely try to respond, there was no mistaking it.

The kids did a drawing for Yvonne, some love-hearts on an erasable drawing board. Yvonne's friend and I held the board up for her to view. Then something remarkable happened....Yvonne grabbed the marker pen from the clasp on the left side, she held it in writing position (I had to interrupt her and remove the cap), and at first she was putting little dots on the bottom.

Then she moved the marker pen to an upper location and as Yvonne's friend and the nurse are my witnesses, Yvonne tried to draw the shape of a heart. The pen was close to the edge of the board so she only got half of it drawn. She tried a second time too, and then a third time but by then the marker pen had slipped out of her grip and she was getting tired too. I highlighted the area she drew upon, upper left corner.

The hardest part was going at 5 pm, knowing I can't see her until next Saturday. God willing, the hospital will see fit to soon move Yvonne to the Orangeville hospital where we can visit her daily! I firmly believe the interaction and attention we give her, the love we give her, helps her recovery!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm sure every bit of loving attention she recieves is helping her recovery. I'll be praying that she's able to be moved closer to home very soon.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Read today's blog entry, it's incredible, Yvonne responded to her father!!!

OMG!!!! WOO HOO!!!!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

What an exciting day!!! Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

When I got to the Orangeville hospital after work, Yvonne was very lethargic, and that makes me feel very sad for her. She was such a fireball before all of this happened.

But then I read the blog and I discovered that she was probably tired out from the visitors through the day!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/02/day-one-in-orangeville.html


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

You have to be patient. The progress she is making has got to be exhausting for her. A day of rest is called for. A quiet day or two may be the best thing for her. Give her our best wishes and let us know how she is doing. Your not alone and many of us are praying for all of you.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne was in a very remarkable mood this evening! She made me so happy!!

She was feeling quite emotional and she needed to be reassured that I still loved her! Oh God, I love her even more than I did before, if that's even possible!

And she signed "ILY", and "healing", and when it was time for me to go to the farm for supper she signed "OK" "ILY" "Bye bye". She even tried to speak a little (but sadly it wasn't clear at all....that might be a part of her that was harmed during the crash).

When Julie visited her today Yvonne was actually able to spell "Mom" and "Dad" on the drawing board!!

WOW!

I'll try to visit her in the morning too, before I go to work, as well as on the way home!

She was even busy with the kids yesterday!! Every day it seems she is doing a bit more!! WOW!

Today (Feb 24) marks exactly 4 weeks since the crash. It feels like 10 years.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

You are amazing! She is amazing! God, well He's amazing too! I'm so happy to read of the leaps she's making in her recovery. May God continue to bless.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Prayers continuing


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I've been so busy, I've been up every morning at 5:30 to make sure I have time to visit her before I go to work, then I visit her after work too! Then by the time I get to the farmhouse for supper it's quite late, then later to answer more e-mails!

Yvonne's mom and Krista will update the blog for a while during Julie and family's vacation, but please keep praying for my angel ok?

She is making progress! It's not easy, but today she did her own leg lifts, last night she wrote the word "HOCKEY" on the board and I know she recognizes me!

Doctor says that the majority of TBI patients exhibit reading/recognition by month 8 to 9. Yvonne is only just entering the 5th week now!

She is being considered for "slow stream" rehab already and may be transferred up to the Shelburne hospital for this (not a very far drive but in winter it can be quite bad).

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

my best wishs for you and yours! I just seen this Im hoping for the best! my dad had a stroke three weeks ago he too is making progress but its nothing like he was but I can truly sypathize with the situation. it is by no mean a easy burden.
you and your wife are in my prayers along with many others.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Georger, I have been following you, Yvonne, and your family since this whole tragedy unfolded. I am so happy she is making such wonderful progress. All the prayers sent must have certainly helped.

God bless you all. I am still praying. I pray that she continues to make improvements and that God gives you and yours the strength to see her through this, which, I'm sure, you will with all the love you have for her.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I visited Yvonne this morning. She was snoozing when I got there so I went to get a coffee and wait for her to wake up! 

During the wait, I happened to notice a towel was on the floor. I got up to put it on a shelf and when I turned my back Yvonne was awake! it took her about 20 minutes to fully awaken and realize it was me in the room with her, and then she was happy.

She had missed me and I missed her, so we spent some quality time together. I showed Yvonne different family photos. One of them was taken when she was about 10 or 11. I pointed out the signs of the different family members. Then after a couple of minutes she pointed to her dad, then she drew with her fingers on the paper "D" "a" "D"! Then she pointed to her dad in the photo again! Yvonne is very much a Daddy's girl and her dad is a great guy!

Yvonne is in the blue sweater.









Yvonne's doctor arrived and he was happy to meet me. He explained about Yvonne's upcoming re-evaulation on Monday which will probably see her sent to the Shelburne rehab unit, and he explained that because of all of the love the family and I have showered her with, all of the tenderness and attention, this is why she is doing so well after such an injury!

Yvonne's parents arrived with Yvonne's kids in tow! Then the nurse ****'ed us all out, it was time to freshen Yvonne up!

At this time Julie (blog Julie) arrived and waited in the lounge with us. The wait wasn't long and soon we could all go back in! Yvonne was more active and happy to see everyone. The kids tried to engage her by drawing a face for Yvonne on the white board, then Yvonne would add ears or hair as best she could!

By this time I realized I had only 1/2 hour before the bank closed on Saturday! I had to make a deposit, so I hurried to get everything done, also stopped by Yvonne's workplace to update them too!

By the time I got back, to my surprise Yvonne's ex and his fiancee had stopped by for a visit. One of the kids was there too! Well, I hold my tongue.......he started on some crazy crap about how during the day of the accident, Yvonne's soul bounced out of her body and ended up in his fiancee's body. Yea, someone else needs to be put in a different kind of hospital if you ask me.

After that was over, Yvonne was clearly a little upset and she acted very clingy and needed to hold my hands tighter. So for the next 2 hours I calmed her down and she was relaxed and tired at the same time! By this time, so many visitors had tired her out.

Now she was telling me "HOT" "BORED" "TV" in that order. Ok, I got a moist towel for her forehead and I signed for her to please wait, I go talk to the nurse.

TV rental is a little costly and they might be moving Yvonne to the slow rehab hospital soon, so I paid for cable TV rental for 2 days. It won't kick in until tomorrow, so in the mean time the nurses brought a TV on a cart for Yvonne, as well as a VCR! We set it all up and she got to watch "Backdraft"! She loves adventure movies!

Then Yvonne's brother Ralph and his daughter Natalie arrived! Yvonne perked up to see them! Ralph has his father's sense of humour! Yvonne recognized her niece and Ralph drew a hockey stick and a puck on the white board! Yvonne drew a loveheart (a little one, she drew it very well!) and wrote "Foo" in it! Maybe she meant She loves Food?

Then she drew a bigger loveheart around the small one, then a bigger one yet around both of them, and then she tried to colour it all in! Natalie used her cell phone to photograph the art!

Ralph teased Yvonne, he flexed his arm and told her she "has to grow muscle, get strong"! She didn't quite respond to that. Then as 5:00 neared and we felt it was time to go before it got dark, Ralph did this again to Yvonne.

Yvonne replied! She flexed her left arm (weakly) a few times, then she signed "OK"!

Adorable!! I'll visit Yvonne tomorrow morning!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Feb 28

I arrived at the hospital around 8:30 AM. Yvonne was awake and she was happy to see me, but she was still in the groggy stage which she shows after she wakes up. She held my hand and just took a short catnap (15 minutes), and after that she was wide awake!

I bought a small magnetic letter thing and used it to write her name! She was toying with the letters too! I used the white board and I tried to draw and write but she didn't quite feel like that.

My mom arrived for a short visit, just to see her! That was a surprise! Then after my mom left, Julie arrived! Julie tried to do some very elementary exercises with Yvonne, including some word and math games. Yvonne tried her best at them and I hope she will feel like trying again soon!!

Yvonne was interested in my face, she would run her fingers along the outline of my eyes and cheeks, so that made me wonder if she would like to have a mirror to see herself? I checked the gift shop but they had nothing. So I ran out to Walmart and bought a handheld mirror, some of the aftershave she picked for me because of the scent, a comic book (in case she wants to read something colourful) and a couple of other things too.

I got back to the hospital and Yvonne was fascinated with the mirror! She studied her own reflection, first at a medium distance, then farther (she was holding the mirror all of this time while laying in bed), and then she held the mirror up very very close and intently studied her face!

I put a drop of the aftershave (which Yvonne picked based on her preference of scent - Aqua Velvet Musk) on my finger and held it to Yvonne's nose. Her eyes opened up very wide and she took my finger which had the drop of aftershave, then she traced the rim of both of her nostrils with the scent of the aftershave! Amazing! I know she loves that scent and it's so good that she still loves it!

Soon enough Yvonne's parents arrived with Krista! Yvonne was happy for the attention and she seemed more alert too! She wanted to write on the white board so she motioned to "write" and we brought the board. She started to make what looked like a shopping list! She had put little bullets and started to write sentences. Most of it was not readable but there were a few of the same words which were unmistakable - "Tomorrow"!

She even put nice clean brackets around some of the words, and underlined other words to put emphasis! We couldn't understand the writing in the brackets or which were underlined, but the structure of what she was doing was truly amazing!

Yvonne's dad took a picture of this with his phone, hopefully he will succeed in sending the picture to his e-mail address (darned cell phones, so complicated).

While Yvonne's parents were there, the lady came in to activate the TV. Yvonne's eyes LIT RIGHT UP and her mouth opened, like astonishment! She loves TV! For a while, she was just soaking it all in!

Not long afterwards, Yvonne's parents and Krista had to leave. Yvonne was finger-writing on Krista's hand just before they left! Then when I sat next to Yvonne and just as Krista was leaving the room, Yvonne signed after Krista "I miss you"! They were already in the hallway at the nurse's station. I told Yvonne's parents and Krista what Yvonne just signed, at which point Krista went back and put lotion on Yvonne's feet and legs!

Yvonne was very happy with the TV, she watched it quite intently! I put the captions on for her. When she felt hot or sweaty, I would rinse the cloth to cool her neck and forehead. Yvonne is getting quite adept at wiping her own face and while Yvonne's parents were there she gave quite a demonstration of her own face cleaning!

Yvonne didn't need to nap all afternoon, she was feeling very interested and her mind was busy focusing on the TV, but sometimes she would turn away from the TV and gaze at me, studying my eyes, running her fingers along my eyes. I gave the mirror to her again and she studied her face once again!

As the clock approached 5 pm, I told Yvonne that it was time for me to go home, have supper. I got up and when I was on the other side of her hospital bed, her roommate was asking me a question about Yvonne. After I finished answering her, I told Yvonne that I had to go now.

I told Yvonne "See you tomorrow, I love you". Then Yvonne very clearly signed her sign for my name, and she pointed at me, then she gave me the one-handed "ILY" sign, twice!

I replied to her, I told her "You're beautiful" and she replied "Shut up!" HAHAHAHA! That is CLASSIC Yvonne, she never accepted my compliment without her saying "Shut up"!!! Wonderful!!

The nurses asked me to let them know when I'm leaving so they will know they have to keep a watch over Yvonne (they're paying extra attention to her because she cannot call out, they know that while I'm there I'll be Yvonne's voice). I let them know that I was departing, that I'd be back in the morning before going to work, and I let them know what Yvonne had just told me! They were very surprised!

When I was leaving the hospital, I ran into an old friend of Yvonne from the deaf school days, Richard Scott. He, his wife and his 2 sons were going to visit Yvonne! I told him that Yvonne won't give rapid fire sign like she used to, that she sometimes needs a moment or two to absorb what she was told, but she would be very happy to see him and the family!

Tomorrow is the day the doctors will reassess Yvonne for transfer to start slow stream rehab! I think she will do well at it!

geo


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

So glad to hear Yvonne is making such good progress! I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 1

I stopped by this morning on the way to work. Yvonne was restless, she was awake and she had propped her left arm upon the left railing of the hospital bed, she held her arm straight out.

She saw me walk around the bed to her left side. I sat down and she signed the sign for my name (recognition!!) and then she tried to spell "geo"! Her eyes broke into a smile and she needed to spend some quality moments with me.

I told her I had a dream about her last night (true), it was a beautiful dream where she and I got to go to the north (Iqualit) and fly in a helicopter, then we went in a boat together! I saw the corners of her mouth rise up!

Then she was able to snooze for a few minutes. I rested my head next to her, just for her comfort. She awoke, looked at me and asked me in sign "you sleepy". I smiled and nodded my head. She let her eyes become heavy and she dozed off peacefully to slumberland, holding my hand, with such a peaceful look on her face like an angel.

It was time for me to go to work and she remained asleep so I just wrote her a quick note to let her know I'll be by tonight and that I love her. I left it on her abdomen near her left arm (she was resting with her arm on her abdomen) and I let the nurses know I'll be by tonight.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

This morning Yvonne was so bored, her eyes were open and her arm was up on the bed railing! She was happy to see me and she signed my name, then she spelled my name!

She wanted to just cuddle so she could relax. I laid my head on the hospital bed, near her pillow. She closed her eyes, held my hand and dozed off. Then a couple of minutes later she opened her eyes and asked me "you sleep"? I smiled and nodded my head to please her.

Then she fell asleep. When it was time for me to go to work, I wrote a small note for her and left it near her hand so she wouldn't wonder what happened to me!

When I got back to the hospital after work, she was feeling much more lively! She signed for me to turn off the TV, which I did. Then she signed "ILY" and asked me in ernest "you miss me?". AWWWWWWwwwwww!!! My God!! What a sweetheart!

I shared my feelings with her, how I missed her so much! Then she was very happy! I showed her the mirror to examine her own face and she was practising smiling! She held a smile on her own!

She wrestled the left leg brace off and wanted to feel cooler. She then propped up her left leg and signed "write" (bring the writing board). She tried writing something but it was not clear. Then she tried to sign something but that too wasn't clear, the letters were obvious but they didn't assemble to spell anything coherent yet.

The nurse came by and I noticed the tray of food! Yvonne is ready to try some food orally! The nurse said she was very busy but if I was comfortable with this I could try to feed Yvonne!

I fed her a bit at a time, giving her 2 minutes to make sure everything is swallowed! It was a mashed potato/thick gravy/meat-like concoction they brought her. She signed "good food" and she enjoyed eating her first food in 5 weeks! This will encourage her to be stronger too! She managed to finish half of the mashed potato scoop, most of the gravy and some of the meat-like thing!

Yvonne's cousin's wife Lori came by to visit then! Lori and Yvonne are close friends! It was getting time for me to get home for my own supper so Lori looked after Yvonne unti the nurse could come by and do the feeding. When the nurse arrived, Yvonne got to eat pudding!! How she gobbled it up so much!! She loves pudding!! Her appetite is getting better!

And tomorrow Yvonne will be transferred up to the Shelburne hospital to start her first rehab!! WOW!!!!

(her attempt at writing, Feb 28, daughter Krista did the question mark, Yvonne did the rest by herself)


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

What is most amazing out of this?

Read this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffuse_axonal_injury

This is what the doctors diagnosed after Yvonne was in the car accident. Is it any wonder we were terrified.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I actually had a short conversation with Yvonne this evening!

She's lonely, she's very sad feeling and very lonely, she misses the family immensely! And very frustrated that her communications have slowed down so much, she expressed that greatly. She's starting to realize that she's been hurt and where she is and why!

We keep explanations as simple as possible, keep her as lighthearted and positive as possible too, keep her busy and take our time with her! She doesn't grasp all communications immediately but this evening was WOW!! So much of her is still inside, just needing to be hugged, loved and expressed!

I stayed with her for about an hour or so, then the nurse had to take care of her. She's going to be busy with physio and hopefully with visitors too! Matthew and Krista can see her every day at their lunch time (it's a 5 minute walk for them to the hospital)!

But I was astonished that enough of her memory and language came back that she and I could communicate in sign language at something closer to resembling the speed she is accustomed to!

The nurses are taking good care of her, they bring her out to the hall so she can see the nurses and they can interact with her too! They're trying to learn sign language for her benefit, so I'm going to print up more signs for their convenience!

WOW


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds like Yvonne is getting better with each passing day. 

Best wishes to both of you~


paula


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I spent about 1 1/2 hours there this evening (and 1/2 hour this morning on my way to work)! Yvonne was happy to see me! She still has trouble moving her mouth to smile automatically, that's part of the brain injury, but she is able to practise smiling with the mirror!

She ate WELL today! She had a big lunch and she fed herself! The nurses gave her a bath and she enjoyed that very much! And she even vocalized today, she said one word (it was something like Thank you) but she said it! Up until now she hasn't vocalized at all!

This morning she was groggy and sleepy but she still recognized me! You can tell by looking at her eyes, she makes very emotional expressions!

Her right eye shows bruising. I asked the nurse about this. They said that when the brain is healing from bruise, the bruise heals from the inside out! So what looks like bruise on the outside, it is really the brain bruise healing and it is leaving the body that way, so it shows up through the skin as a bruise! Natural and nothing to be worried about!

Her sign language is getting a little bit better. She still drifts into a scramble language (same as her written language) but she also has times when her ASL is clear, like last night when she said she was lonely!

I asked her in sign "Are you feeling frustrated hard to communicate?" and she nodded her head "yes"! She can see sign language, but she cannot get her message out because her brain's language circuits are a little messed up right now.

I drew on the writing board "A a" and did the sign, I mouth the letter too! I did this also for other letters, up to "E e". At each letter I asked her to copy my sign from my hand. She had trouble with "B b". She did a "T" instead so I helped her to do "B". Then she did better!

Then I asked her to please copy draw the letter for me which I drew on the board. Each letter A to E she did draw it correctly!

All of this, we did in only about 5 minutes! So tomorrow evening we will try some more too (just a little bit every day).

She was feeling blue and sad at times, lonely too. She needed to feel loved. I reassured her, I held her hand and we just look into each other's eyes. I told her she is beautiful (and she didn't tell me to shut up!) and i know she understood how deeply I care for her and need her. I told her to heal and grow strong, then she can come home, because that is her goal! She likes that approach in life, to set goals.

geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I am so inspired every time I read one of your posts. I'm thanking God for His healing power, and thanking Him also for giving you to Yvonne. What a blessing for her to have you in her life.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

farmmom said:


> I am so inspired every time I read one of your posts. I'm thanking God for His healing power, and thanking Him also for giving you to Yvonne. What a blessing for her to have you in her life.


Ditto this & prayers of thanks. Continued prayers for her recovery.

Patty


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't commented in a while, so I wanted to let you know that I am reading, and praying for her rapid return to your family.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I visited Yvonne this morning. She was sleeping but just 2 minutes before I had to leave for work, she opened her eyes! I stayed a bit longer, then promised to be there in the evening.

- Later in the day, after work - 

I got some nice flowers for Yvonne and when I arrived in the hospital, she was in her bed-chair, drawing and watching the nurses station. The nurses placed her by their station so she doesn't feel so lonely.

I arrived and showed her the flowers! She liked to smell them! I asked her how she felt, and she replied in single handed sign language "----ed up" "Stupid" "Retarded" "hard communication". I know how very important communication is for Yvonne, and this injury is impacting upon her ability to express her communications.

She said that her mom and dad visited, but she didn't see the kids!

I held her hand and gave her a kiss, just to try to cheer her up. She was wheeled back to her room and we spent quality time together. I didn't like to see her so sad and frustrated. She needs to remember that she is loved too. I asked her if she wanted to watch some TV and she just waved it away. She preferred to talk with someone who could understand her sign, even if it gets messed up at times.

She tried drawing and writing, but it's not legible. She looked at me with her eyes and her expression of hope, that I could understand what she had written. I looked at her and gently let her know I couldn't. She was very sad. I signed to her "It's ok".

She knows she was in an accident - earlier that day at noon Krista and Matthew were visiting her, and Krista was talking to her about it - so her lapse in memory of their visit is a little bit of a worry - and she knows now why her right limbs are broken and in casts. But the communication issue still troubles her. I just told her that in the accident she bumped her head and her memory has slipped (amnesia). So all she has to do is just what she always does - work hard, don't give up, think positive and she will succeed!

At noon when the kids visited, Krista asked her mom how she was feeling and Yvonne described her state as being up and down, her mind is fluctuating up and down. She can think and then she cannot think, cannot come up with ideas about what to do. She is so bored and wants to get up and move, but even this she cannot do yet.

Yvonne tried to pull herself up in the chair, then she expressed her frustration that she was so weak!

I tried to see if she wanted to do any writing for the Alphabet but the nurse gave her the prescribed pain killer, and she fell asleep. Later after she woke up, I asked her if she remembered "B" in sign. I put my hand to show "B" and this time she did it correctly right away!

Yvonne tried more writing on the board but I still couldn't understand what she was trying to do. She was sad and she asked me in clear sign "You understand sign?" and I replied in sign, in gesture and in facial expression "YES"! She is able to understand incoming sign language, but her outward expressions are mixed up and injured, so whoever will be helping her with language therapy must know ASL too, because that is the way Yvonne will understand who she is talking with!

The nurses are trying to help Yvonne rebuild her mind and her body. 5 weeks in a hospital bed, 2 of those weeks in a coma, takes it's toll! She's healing WONDERFULLY well!! We just need to keep her spirits up so she doesn't get despondent now.

As my visit wound down, the nurses came to put her into her bed. She has her new hearing aid now so I reminded the nurses to remove the hearing aid and open the battery compartment (to save the battery).

I'll visit her in the morning! I find it's just amazing that I'm able to have any conversation with her at all!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Yvonne's continued progress is wonderful news! I know how much this means to you and your family. Will continue to pray for all of you.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

This evening Yvonne vocalized for me! She felt my voice in my throat (her hand on my neck), then she put my hand on her neck and vocalized softly but clearly "Hi Honey!"

She's also starting to do her own exercise regime, pulling herself up and down in her chair by her one good arm! She was able to communicate with me in a simple conversation for about 15 minutes in sign language and it was coherent!

She is starting exercising so she can heal and come home soon! She just puts a nice big lump in my throat, look at all she went through and she's trying so hard to come home!

I'm exhausted now, I'll go to bed early (11 pm) so I can get a jump on the day tomorrow!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne was mostly tired today, she was happy to see me. Then a few of her old school chums visited. She hadn't seen them for years and she recognized them! Yvonne LIT UP like a Christmas tree! She remembered them and recognized them on old pictures too (they brought the old pictures)!

Her parents and kids came by later and she was happy to see them too! By 4:30 Yvonne was all tuckered out and she fell asleep, so we came home now. We'll visit her tomorrow too!

geo

PS: Today was the first day since this accident that I felt like turning on my ham radio rig.

Up until now it felt like sacrilege to engage in something enjoyable while she was suffering. But she's in better spirits now so I actually felt like it was permissible to turn it on just for a few minutes.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Georger
I watch this thread even though I don't respond, but wanted to say I'm glad Yvonne is doing well, and you don't need to feel guilty about doing something you enjoy.
I'm sure Yvonne would want you to enjoy your hobby.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Today I visited Yvonne to find that her sister Iris was there very early! What a surprise it must have been for Yvonne! She mentioned Iris' visit to me!

It was after 11 am that I arrived there, and Yvonne was feeling a little lethargic. Lunch time came and sometimes Yvonne fed herself, other times she needed me to feed her. She finished most of her lunch, including some pudding and Jello! There's always room for Jello!

The nurse gave her the pain medication and not long afterwards Yvonne dozed off. I went to get a coffee - had to brew my own in the lounge - and when I came back the family had arrived and Yvonne was quite awake.

Yvonne was brought out on her chair and we all went to the visitors lounge. I brought a couple of photo albums and Yvonne and the family enjoyed looking at them! Yvonne had to be brought back to her room afterwards.

Her mom and the kids started to write on paper and Yvonne was active in this, and it seems that her handwriting has made some improvement! There is noticable change in the clarity of her writing!

Yvonne was able to write the names of the kids, able to write "Mom" and able to write my name too! Earlier she had been writing with the nurses and with her sister Iris, there were a few pages of this! I have them with me!

Eventually it was time for the family to go home. The kids hugged Yvonne and she patted them on the back, saying "ILY" to them. I stayed for about an hour after this and Yvonne opened up her feelings. She seemed to make a conscious effort in front of the family to keep her fears in, but she opened up about how much she was missing the family, how frustrated she feels too!

She kept trying to get out of bed, so I had to calm her down and explain that her bones aren't strong enough to stand upon, to please stay in bed and heal patiently! That will be the fastest path for her, to approach her healing with great patience!

She was feeling very emotional then, and she is becoming a little scared of her state as well. Her sense of awareness is coming back more and more every day it seems. She looked at me, she asked me to reassure her and I gently reassured her that my love and commitment to her has never been stronger. She still wanted me to bring her home, she still kept trying to climb out of the bed!

I told Yvonne that it was time for me to depart for supper at home, that I didn't want to drive in darkness on the country roads, and I promised to visit her in the morning. She asked me "what time" and I told her I would be there at 7 am until 7:30 to go to work, so she looked at the clock on the wall.

She vocalized for me as well, she put my hand on her voice box and said "Hi sweety!". Awww!!

Before I departed to go for supper, Yvonne asked me in sign "you bring mom home food?" - she would like if we can bring her home-cooked food! I said Yes, I will talk to the nurses about this!!

She turned to watch TV and I asked the nurse to watch her for she is trying to climb out of her bed. The nurses are very kind because Yvonne is a very special girl, so they put her back into her special chair and brought her out of her room so she wouldn't be all cooped up and miserable in her solitary room. The one thing she hates is to be left so alone and isolated.

geo

EDIT: I photographed 3 pages where she was writing to either a nurse, or her sister. Her thoughts, her language structure are all slowly coming back! I'm left in awe at the power that can accomplish this kind of healing!

Photos are fairly large, I don't want them to take up the whole screen so I post the link to my server here for each of the three photos.

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/DSC_2453.jpg

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/DSC_2454.jpg

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/DSC_2455.jpg


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

Georger, you are my freaking hero.

Keep the faith.


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

The Paw said:


> Georger, you are my freaking hero.
> 
> Keep the faith.


Amen to that!!

I'm also proud to think that my Canadian taxes are helping Yvonne get the care she needs so that all YOU need worry about is getting her BETTER and HOME!!!!

Yvonne-- you go, girl! What a trooper!!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

georger, you have my families prayers and best wishes for your wifes recovery. We unfortunately have some recent experience with TBI stemming from a serious iinjury that occurred to someone very close to us a little over 2 years ago (caused by an massive explosion). Your descriptions of her progress are very encouraging.

The book at the link has helped us greatly in understanding what everything means.

http://www.tbiguide.com/


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

G:

I look forward to your posts almost as much as yvonee looks forward to your visits, because every day I get to see a bit more progress she has made, which makes my prayers more personal and meaningful. Thank you so much for sharing everything with us.

My cousin is totally deaf and can be very lonely if there is not someone to sign with. Perhaps the deaf community could arrange shifts of volunteers so there are folks who can sign with her while you are at work?


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yvonne's progress has been amazing.. brings tears to my eyes. I wonder if this could be made a sticky so we don't have to hunt for it?


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne was awake this morning and the nurses were just finishing up with her. She was happy to see me, she said she missed me and she missed the kids! She also said (not in these exact words) that she hated waking up not next to me, not being able to share and talk with me.

Her sleep was on and off she said, and she also felt that she was still feeling very sleepy. She asked me if I would be visiting her at lunch time? She said today was Sunday. I explained that today was a work day, Monday, so I would see her after work. She made a sad face then.

I asked her to thing positive and look forward to seeing mom and dad, and enjoying the day! Her face was a little less sad then.

As my time to depart approached, she held my hand to her lips and gave me a kiss, then she gave me her famous "move your @ss" (which she always said every morning!).

In the evening, she was very subdued and not very talkative. She did seem very cuddling and affectionate, saying often "ILY" and needing to be comforted.

She had lunch from her mom (homemade food) but she didn't have any supper, didn't want any supper.

The nurse told me that antidepressants are sometimes administered to TBI patients who approach this level in their healing and need to get over this "hump" when they realize they're not in control of their situation and they struggle to come to terms with it (Yvonne used the sign "struggle" this evening).

Yvonne and I did some bicycle physio in her bed, I held her left leg and she tried to do a bicycle motion. Her leg has virtually no strength in it. She is lifting herself and sitting up often though!

And she did vocalize for me "Hi honey"! Awww!!

When it was time for me to depart, Yvonne was very clinging and not wanting me to go....at the same time trying to climb out of her bed. Eventually I had to buzz for the nurse to keep Yvonne company and prevent her from getting out of bed when she's not ready for it. They will put Yvonne into the chair so she can spend time with the nurses.

I asked the nurse if it would be possible for me to sleepover Saturday night next to Yvonne in a cot or another bed so she could just hold my hand and not feel so left out, and the nurse said it's fine, that's no problem.

Please keep Yvonne in your prayers so she doesn't feel depressed and so she will eat!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Jan Doling said:


> G:
> 
> I look forward to your posts almost as much as yvonee looks forward to your visits, because every day I get to see a bit more progress she has made, which makes my prayers more personal and meaningful. Thank you so much for sharing everything with us.
> 
> My cousin is totally deaf and can be very lonely if there is not someone to sign with. Perhaps the deaf community could arrange shifts of volunteers so there are folks who can sign with her while you are at work?


I've been making inquiries to this effect but so far there's been no results. I've inquired with other ASL interpreters I know, also with the CHS, but so far - because Shelburne is such a distance from Toronto - it would have to be someone who is relatively local to the hospital's location.

And yes, Yvonne is extremely frustrated at her lack of success in trying to communicate. I think this is the main reason why she's depressed, it's her worst nightmare come true (I know that feeling, oh Boy)!

The nurses are splendid, friendly, attentive, caring and they treat Yvonne as the special girl she is, and they make every effort to study the sign language book Yvonne's mom left in the room, but of course they have other patients to look after as well.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

gryndlgoat said:


> Amen to that!!
> 
> I'm also proud to think that my Canadian taxes are helping Yvonne get the care she needs so that all YOU need worry about is getting her BETTER and HOME!!!!
> 
> Yvonne-- you go, girl! What a trooper!!


So far the only bills I've had to deal with were the two ambulance bills (user share is $45 per person transported, Yvonne and Krista were transported that day).

There are no bills from St Mikes for their ICU, for the emergency surgery, for the air ambulance, for the slow stream rehab.

For future rehab and therapy, unseen medical expenses, etc....the car insurance exists and they will pay those things if they're required (we have retained lawyers for this purpose).

As far as I'm concerned, we have a ----ed great medical system here. We just need to keep the profit-mongering politicians under lock and key to keep things balanced!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 9

Yvonne did recognize me this morning and she broke into such a sweet smile at me, with her mouth and her eyes! She mouthed "Hi sweety" to me!  What a way to start the day!!

Then she just wanted to hold hands and then play with the TV remote.

She is reacting to her hearing aid too - when she tilts her head to the right, the aid makes a low sound as it gets close to the pillow (as opposed to the older hearing aids which would just break into a ear-piercing scream). When the aid does this low sound, she straightens up her head!

She was very tired this evening, from what I understand her tiredness was due to a lot of physio today - but she still managed to draw a small heart with an arrow through it for me while I was there with her! She's so sweet!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 10

When I visited Yvonne this morning, she was in a mixed state - both restless and tired at the same time.

The nurses told me that around 3:30am they had to give her pain medication and something to relax her (anti-anxiety).

The nurse communicated with her in writing "What is the problem?" and Yvonne replied in writing to the nurse "My problem is pain", then Yvonne pointed to her leg, shoulder, her arm and her head.

So when I got there at 7am, Yvonne would be restless when she could keep her eyes open - which wasn't for very long.

As the clock approached 7:30, she asked me if I have to go to work and if it is busy? I told her yes, it is busy and today is Wednesday, so I must go to work. She was sad then.

I hope she will feel better in the afternoon!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

Good luck to your family during this difficult time.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you. Please keep Yvonne in your prayers!

When I visited Yvonne this morning, she was in a mixed state - both restless and tired at the same time.

The nurses told me that around 3:30am they had to give her pain medication and something to relax her (anti-anxiety) because she works herself into anxiety.

The nurse communicated with her in writing "What is the problem?" and Yvonne replied in writing to the nurse "My problem is pain", then Yvonne pointed to her leg, shoulder, her arm and her head.

So when I got there at 7am, Yvonne would be restless when she could keep her eyes open - which wasn't for very long.

As the clock approached 7:30, she asked me if I have to go to work and if it is busy? I told her yes, it is busy and today is Wednesday, so I must go to work. She was sad then.

When I got to the hospital around 6 pm, Yvonne was very groggy. She told me she was very sleepy. She and I did some drawings, I have them photographed (please right click on them, they open rather large).

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/Mar_10/DSC_2457.JPG

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/Mar_10/DSC_2459.JPG

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/Mar_10/DSC_2460.JPG

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/Mar_10/DSC_2461.JPG

I gave her some refridgerated chocolate pudding and she ate it all down! YUM!!

They have started her on anti-depressants, 5mg. Also they started her on sleeping pills - on top of the Codeine and Tylenol 3!

We DON'T like this kind of combination drug treatment, we fear these drugs may have some interaction which harm her healing mind! We're going to have a talk with the doctor tomorrow!

I was e-mailing to some of her deaf and hard-of-hearing school friends and we think it would be a great thing for Yvonne's spirits to start a sign-language relay, where each day someone can be available at potential off-hours for an hour or two when Yvonne might need someone by her side, all on a volunteer basis!

We're looking at making the schedule now so not one person has to make such a potentially long trip all of the time.

Kind of like an ARRL ham radio message thing, only with sign language and friends! Neat!

geo


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

We have something in our county called the Volunteer Service bank. Maybe you have something similar? If someone needs help they can call the VSB to see if there is a volunteer available. It might be for grocery shopping, or someone to drive them to medical appointments. They may know of some people who are able to communicate in sign language.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yea, I tried to use the "official" channel - the CHS - but they need contact from the hospital first.

Being a ham radio operator, I know the value of volunteering, and I know how much Yvonne is loved by her friends! The loyalty and devotion is extraordinary!

So it just makes sense that we take a DIY volunteer approach and say to hell with "official" anything.

An official licensed interpreter is good in a courtroom for instance, but in a hospital visiting scene just keeping Yvonne immersed in ASL is good enough!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 11

Brenda the nurse greeted me in the hallway, she was looking for someone to help her reposition Yvonne, so I volunteered.

When we entered the room, Yvonne first saw Brenda, then she saw me and her face broke out into the grandest, sweetest smile!! She was wide awake!!

After Brenda left, Yvonne expressed how she felt to see me (happy)! I asked her how she slept and she replied "Sleep ok", then she pointed to her right shoulder and indicated pain. I gave her a gentle massage.

She asked me what time it was, she guessed 7? I told her it's 7:10. 

I told her that some of her friends will visit her soon including Sue Teeter and also Richard Hurst with his wife! That news caused Yvonne so much surprise on her face, her mouth opened to a smile and her eyebrows went way up!

I asked her if she was hungry and she thought for a moment, then said no!

She wanted to spend the next minutes just holding hands and when it was time to leave for work, she asked me the time, I told her 7:30. She was a little sad on her face but she didn't pout so much.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

What a relief to read about Yvonne's "sign-language relay!" This will dramatically improve the quality of her days. She is so blessed to have you looking out for her, George.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

During the day Yvonne had visitors but I was busy at work. Apparently, by the blog, Yvonne had a great day!

This evening when I arrived, I found that Yvonne had tried to stand up from her chair and she fell. No damages, no scratches, but she feels much more energetic it seems, so I hope the nurses will step up her physio now!

Yvonne was happy to see me and she said the nurses are nice! She had some more chocolate pudding, which she LOVES, then we did a few exercises together.

The nurse said that Yvonne is starting to vocalize more. She rang for the nurse and asked softly "Bedpan". The nurse brought it and everything went "according to plan" (for lack of a better phrase).

Soon it was time for me to navigate these night roads and she told me she "will be home tomorrow"! Sweet!!  But then she tried to climb out of her bed!

I called for the nurse and the nurse did look after Yvonne so she wouldn't hurt herself.

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Jan Doling said:


> What a relief to read about Yvonne's "sign-language relay!" This will dramatically improve the quality of her days.


Yvonne has fantastic friends, all of these years since deaf school and they still love her!! Imagine! I don't even know anyone from my school years anymore!

Yvonne had a lot of visitors today and she'll have many more in the days and weeks to come!

Just seeing her smile and recover is enough for me!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

It seems like her body is moving along smartly with recovering and wanting to get moving. And her awareness seems pretty amazing! Congrats to you all.

Do you have any notion on if there are any locations of permanent damage? I know a brain "bruise" can take a long time to heal and can heal without permanent damage sometimes, but do you have any notion if she is going to?

Do you have any idea when she might be able to return home? 

Best to you and Yvonne! And your family too.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 12

This morning Yvonne was asleep when I got there. When I went to put my jacket down, I turned my back for a second and voila - she was awake, but still not 100% awake. It took her a few minutes to realize I was there.

She didn't communicate, she just wanted a shoulder massage, and she felt hot too.

When it drew close to 7:30 she noticed the time and looked at me, then I told her I would go to work in a few moments, that I'd also be a bit late to visit her tonight (go by the bank, deposit check, pay bills, etc...) but I'd be there to see her.

This evening I arrived and saw Yvonne was in her chair out by the nurses station. They've given her a more escape-proof chair this time because she likes to try to slide out from beneath the tray, or loosen the tray and try to walk (bad idea, she has no muscle tone in her legs now).

She talked with me, expressing how frustrated she feels, and she was clearly distraught, almost on the verge of tears, poor dear.

I took her into the large lounge where she could watch with me one of her favourite TV game shows "Deal or no deal". She likes that show a lot but the commercials annoyed her about as much as the channel-surfing I did when the commercials were on (she asked me to "stop jumping" in regards to the TV channels).

When the show was over, we went back to her hospital room and we just talked either in sign or on the writing board. She was starting to feel very sleepy by then (it was close to 8 pm and she had a lot of visitors).

She is starting to feel pain in her right hand - this is a good sign because up until now she had no sensation in her right hand at all! Her fingers still look broken (her right arm was pretty badly smashed up after all).

Also I noticed that her "tickle reflex" is returning...I've been watching if she has any sense of "tickle" in her usual place - soft areas of her upper arm - and today is the first time she responded to me tickling her!

I promised her I'd see her tomorrow and she pressed my hand to her lips and kissed my hand (awwww!!!). I'm also going to sleep-over in her room tomorrow night, they can set up an extra cot for me next to hers. We'll have supper together (I bought some of these small LED faux candles because she loves candles).

I miss her terribly.

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

ChristyACB said:


> It seems like her body is moving along smartly with recovering and wanting to get moving. And her awareness seems pretty amazing! Congrats to you all.


She's blowing us all away at times, even the doctors don't know what to say because each person is unique!



ChristyACB said:


> Do you have any notion on if there are any locations of permanent damage? I know a brain "bruise" can take a long time to heal and can heal without permanent damage sometimes, but do you have any notion if she is going to?


We don't know. The doctors can't know. The human mind is a billion times more complicated than any human invention. The diagnosis we were given at St. Mikes was Diffuse axonal injury.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffuse_axonal_injury

But 2 weeks ago she was at a point where it would take the majority of TBI patients 8-9 MONTHS to reach. She's only in week 6 of her recovery.

For further proof, I refer to Julie's blog on Yvonne's progress, this is yesterday's entry:

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/03/great-day.html



ChristyACB said:


> Do you have any idea when she might be able to return home?


 God, I wish I knew!

Currently we can only look in the short term, based on how she is doing one day at a time. Her progress has been nothing short of stunning but she still has a long way to go.



ChristyACB said:


> Best to you and Yvonne! And your family too.


Thanks. It's ----ed scary.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

How inderful for you and yvonne many wishes here for her continued recovery!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 13/14 sleepover

After getting errands done, I went to the hospital Saturday late morning, around 11 am.

Yvonne recognized me immediately and signed to me "Where were you? I missed you!!".

She was very happy, smiling to see me! She had enjoyed a muffin for breakfast that morning and for lunch she was having a quiche (egg and ham inside) as well as jello, tomato soup and tea!

She had some pain killers with her lunch - her right limbs now feel painful - so around 1 pm she fell asleep for about 20 minutes. Then she watched Laura Croft "Tomb Raider" on TV, she likes that movie!

Around 3 pm Betty and Lesley (hope I got the name right?) arrived from Orangeville and Yvonne LIT UP! She was so happy to see more familiar faces! She and they conversed for about 1/2 an hour before having to go on their way.

The movie was finishing, Larua Croft saves the world, yadda yadda yadda....and in preparation for upcoming supper she and I go to the large family lounge area.

While we're waiting, Yvonne's brother Ralph and niece Natalie arrive! Yvonne is all awake and smiles for them! Ralph was able to carry on a conversation with Yvonne too, though his sign is somewhat limited, Yvonne was able to understand him!

She flexed her left arm to show "muscle" and when Ralph mentioned their recent trip to El Salvador, Yvonne replied that someday she wants to go south too! Such alertness and comprehension, truly amazing!

After they left, we started to get quite a bit of snow coming down. Yvonne noticed it from the window, then she looked at me and asked me "are you sure you allowed sleepover?" I said Yes, I checked with the nurses.

1/2 an hour later she asked me the same question again, adding she was happy I could sleepover. I reassured her "yes, it is no problem".

She started to ask me about physio and the hospital she was in. I explained to her that this Shelburne hospital was only the first steps in her physio, then when she advanced her strength she would go to a better hospital for more advanced physio to make her very much stronger! She was rather excited about that and she wanted to know where and when that would happen, even the phone number of the place!

Towards bedtime the nurses set up this wonderful cot for me - sleeping in a metal shopping cart would be more comfortable - and Yvonne just wanted to hold my hand and know that she wasn't alone when she fell asleep.

She slept well through the night, waking only when the nurses came at midnight to administer pain killers and to refresh her, and around 5:30 am Yvonne woke up on her own, she needed to get up, do some pulling-up exercises on her own and she asked me to ring for the nurses to help her freshen up!

She had a good hearty breakfast, scrambled eggs, a bit of toast, normal tea (not this thickened stuff), V8 drink (I got that for her separately, she LOVES IT), yogurt with jam too! She was full and satisfied!

I asked her if it was ok with her, I'd come home, shower and change for the day, check e-mails (she asked about e-mails!!) then come back to her later, and she said sure, no problem! She's in great spirits this morning!

geo


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

She sounds like she is doing so much better. Im still praying for you and her. From dealing with a friend after his stroke I know how brain injuries take so long to show even the littlest amount of progress. Its slow but it does happen. Yea to her drinking non thickened normal tea! Silly little things like that are such a big thing. Hang in there.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

She's an incredible girl! There's no doubt about it! Nobody thought she would be able to start her healing this swiftly!

Yvonne enjoyed my sleepover and I enjoy her company! She missed me and I miss her terribly.

Today she had 3 visitors, but one of the visitors brought his family (Richard Hurst, an old highschool boyfriend who is now married and has kids of his own).

She recognized him right away and they got talking about old times and the pictures in the album I brought, even remembering how a group of their friends on a camping trip started getting tipsy from a beer being shared, then Yvonne made such a funny drunk-face expression to illustrate the moment!

Yvonne was SO animated and happy, oh God she was so beautiful to see, and to see that she remembers these old events gives us so much hope for her!!

Betty (interpreter) also visited, and another CHS interpreter, Cheryl, she visited too, off-duty, just to volunteer!

The hospital is quiet and I can certainly understand how someone would get very lonely and even afraid! The cot was terrible to sleep upon, there was no support except in the centre from an iron bar! It might be what a prison bed feels like??

I think Yvonne might want me to always sleep over every Saturday night (and I'll be more than happy to!!!) but I will try to improve upon the cot, maybe bring a thick blanket or something to put on top!

Mostly during the sleepover, Yvonne just needed me to cuddle against, to feel a warm trusting and loving hand holding onto her hand, and to know that she is truly loved. And last night I felt my heartbeat relax to a nice calm for the first time in almost 7 weeks! I never even realized how tense I had been until last night when I felt so relaxed, just being next to her!

After today's visitors, Yvonne was exhausted!! She almost slept through her supper! But after she awoke it was clear now her right leg pain is getting very bad, we think it's the nerves are all reconnecting from the crash (she had no sensations up until just these few days), and because of that, the sensation is pain. They may have to give her more pain killers until this subsides.

It was very sad to say good night to her this evening, even though I will see her tomorrow morning, I still feel this pain, the emptiness, the bitter sting inside me. She's not here and that's what makes me feel this way, every night.

geo


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Geo - I just found this thread and read through all your updates. You are both remarkable people!! Prayers said for continuing healing!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you for the prayers! They're working because I believe her healing is a miracle - not those types you see from phonies like Benny Hinn - but a quiet miracle of love and life in the midst of something so awful!

I visited Yvonne this morning. She was sleeping but around 7:15 she woke up on her own.

She recognized me immediately and reached out to hold my hand. She smiled at me, I at her, and we just spent the next 20 minutes together before I had to go to work.

When I arrived this evening at 6 pm she was in the hallway near the nurses and she was visibly upset with herself, she told me she was "stupid idiot stubborn" and then she proceeded to tell me how she tried to get out of bed to use the bathroom and she fell.

After helping her calm down, I asked the nurses if it was ok to take Yvonne outdoors for a bit of warmth, and after they gave us blankets to keep her comfortable they consented! Yvonne saw the hospital from the outside, she saw the visitor's cars (mine too), the melting snow and the gorgeous blue sky! The sun was bright on her eyes, she needed to shield them from the bright sun.

We went around the parking lot then returned to the entrance and chatted. Yvonne already knew about how nurse Brenda lost her husband in a car accident 10 years ago and the knowledge of Brenda's loss made her sad. Brenda is a very encouraging and brave woman and her example helped Yvonne feel much better about her own healing and recovery. We helped Yvonne see how she was protected and guarded, how she is so very loved by so many people too! She held a sweet look of astonishment on her face.

I explained to Yvonne how her parents flew up from Florida right away to look after the family and herself. She exclaimed in great surprise "I didn't know that - nobody told me" (but she was told earlier that day, so her short-term memory will improve with practise).

We talked about her healing, how excellently she is progressing! She had a mixed look of surprise and pride on her face! Then she needed to go inside once again.

After the nurses looked after her needs, she and I went to the large family lounge at the end of the hall and we were talking together. I told Yvonne about how her sister, brother and sister-in-law all loved her! She held a look of what looked like a bit of sadness mixed with astonishment on her face, then she nodded saying "they love me".

In a short time another friend, June Collrin, arrived with some nice gifts for Yvonne! June was immediately recognized and Yvonne even remembered June's sign name!

Soon these two girls were joyfully talking in sign, going over things they remembered! There was still the photo album I brought from Sunday and the photos Richard Hurst brought to look over once again, and this inspired even more memories!

Yvonne tried to remember June's birthday, then she remembered her own! I asked Yvonne if she could remember my age and birthday, but she could only guess! Oh well, at least she guessed my age as younger than I am!

June and Yvonne kept talking about many different things, including June's parents who are coming down from the Espanola area in a short time and will probably drop in to visit Yvonne! That put a big smile of surprise on her face!!

I noticed that if I tell Yvonne a joke, she takes it literally! This is part and parcel of her mind healing! It's a good sign actually because it means she is very receptive to new learning as a young child may be!

I mentioned to Yvonne that I'm in regular contact with her deaf friends, asking them to visit her, and so far there are over 200 e-mails from them, all expressing great love and support of her! Her eyebrows shot up and her mouth went wide open about that!

Before we realized it, the clock on the wall showed 8:30 pm! Yvonne still wanted to chat more, but her yawns were telling all of us that she needed her rest now!

Yvonne was still regretful for having tried to get out of bed, and both June and I helped her understand that more broken bones or injuries would only make her stay in hospital longer and more boring, something she doesn't like at all, and the key to getting better is to be patient!

June gathered the albums and her gifts while I wheeled Yvonne back to her room, where the nurses were setting up to get Yvonne into her bed, nice and low to the ground.

June said her goodnight to Yvonne, then I spent a few minutes to comfort her goodnight. She asked me to have good dreams about she and I walking together, and I was so happy when she said that, I wished the same to her too, then I reminded her that I'll visit her tomorrow morning too!

She asked me "what time?" and I said 7:00 to 7:30, then I have to go to work. She nodded her understanding and signed me a sweet "ILY"!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

rose2005 said:


> I love reading your posts of Yvonnes progress.


I admit sometimes I have some trepidation about posting....I don't know if people will stop praying for her.....I don't know how distracted people might become on this gigantic playground called the internet.

There are often times I post just to relive the joy I shared with her on any given day, hoping that some fragment of my feelings will leak onto these electronic pages, and often I must admit I need to relive that joy because the nights without her are very difficult to bear at times.

It's such a rollercoaster we're on you see, and I have no seatbelts!

Good night,
geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Georger, I pray for Yvonne and you every day. I am touched by the love in each and every one of your posts. I sincerely believe that Yvonne's healing has much to do not only with God's grace, but also with the fact that she is surrounded by people who love her so much. I look forward to each new post.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 16 morning

Yvonne was sleeping this morning but she woke up and recognized me! I had only a short visit because I had to get to work now. Yvonne seems in good spirits, I asked her if she remembered yesterday to not stand up and she said yes. I asked her why and she understood to not fall down!

I'm so glad she remembered! I'll see her again tonight!

geo


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I check in every couple of days.
I's so uplifting to hear about her continued progress.

How is your son that you used to talk about? Wasn't he autistic?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Please don't stop posting...it really helps keep the prayers updated and personal! I am praying for you and the family, too. Often it is harder on those close to the patient because they feel so helpless and impatient about the length of time it takes before their loved one can come back home.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes, my son has a form of Autism, it's Aspergers. He attends a special school in the big city just for kids who was Autistic and/or are Aspies.

Thanks for remembering! 

And thank you Rose. I'm sorry to hear about your Niece, it is truly a terrifying and humbling experience and I wish it upon no one.



Jan Doling said:


> Please don't stop posting...it really helps keep the prayers updated and personal! I am praying for you and the family, too.


Thanks.



Jan Doling said:


> Often it is harder on those close to the patient because they feel so helpless and impatient about the length of time it takes before their loved one can come back home.


You're not kidding!

When I visited Yvonne in the evening (Mar16), she was rather sluggish, not really communicative.

I learned that her brother and sister visited her early and she was quite active then! Her writing was apparenty very clear as were her signs.

Later when her parents arrived, she was the opposite - very sleepy and sluggish, not communicative at all. They departed the hospital just 20 minutes before I arrived.

When she tried to communicate in sign or in writing, sadly it was all incoherence. The only thing I understood was her "ILY" sign and when she nodded in a yes response to something I asked.

She could see that I couldn't understand or respond and that made her sad and a little upset.

I talked to the nurse to find out if Yvonne's dosage of painkillers were increased, but I learned they are trying to reduce her dosage. But they gave her a late dose of something called "Adavan" (sp?) which is supposed to calm her down. She normally gets a dose of this stuff to help her stay on an even keel and keep her from wanting to follow her visitors out the door and end up falling down.

Yvonne's nature is rather impulsive. She's a very passionate soul and she never does anything half way so it's not a surprise that she would try to stand up and walk before she was medically ready.

But today the timing of the dose was later than usual. Maybe that's why she's not able to communicate? It's a very sad thing though, to see her this way when we know her to be such a fireball!

I'll see her tomorrow morning and hope she's feeling more active.

geo


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

George it was ativan (in US anyway) and is like a few martinis- a brother drug to valium if you've heard of that. I would take her best performance as HER and her not so alert times as drugs for pain or this one dragging her brain into a sleepy state.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Jenn. We're working on keeping her off of that stuff as much as possible.

Mar 17

The nurse told me this morning that Yvonne was restless to get to sleep. Around 11:30 they gave her another Atavan pill (Grrrrrrr!!!) to relax her and she finally fell asleep around 1:30 am.

When I entered her room, the bed was to the floor, the lights were off but the window shade was slightly up. Yvonne was wide awake, her left leg up, bent at the knee, she was looking at the sunrise. As I approached, she turned her head, she saw me and smiled!! She's my sunrise!! 

She wanted me to comfort her and I asked her how she was feeling and how her sleep was, she thought for a moment and said "sleep ok"! I asked her if she remembered why she must not try to stand up. She thought for a minute, then she signed "broke bones"! Good girl, she remembered! I'm so relieved!

She told me that Iris visited her, I told her about the kids last night, their pizza and the dirt on the floor from the stupid cat again. Yvonne rolled her eyes!

She asked me what time is lunch? I told her at noon then I signed 12:00. She repeated my sign.

By this time it was already my departure for work. She asked me if I loved her! AWwww!! (guess what my answer to her was). I told her I'd see her tonight after 6:00 and that I love her. She settled back to wait for the day to bring what it may. I asked the nurse to look in on her needs.

When I got to Yvonne in the evening, she was awake but a little groggy. She was in the hallway so she could look out the window.

I asked her if she wanted some of the new "V8" juice I got for her, so we both had a can of it! She drank hers down well!

I asked if she had a busy day and how she felt, if she had exercise today? She said no exercise. Then I rephrased it, I asked if she had physio today - she said yes (but her parents said later that she had no physio today but she had a sitting-shower which was so relaxing).

Yvonne wanted a drink of water so I asked one of the nurses if she should have thickened water (yup it's called that! It's really thickened water), but they said Yvonne is able to handle regular water now! Awesome! She did it well!

I asked if she wanted to go outside, since it was so nice. At first she said No...then a few minutes later I asked again and she said "First inside, then outside".

I bundled her up and we went outdoors for about 15 minutes. There's a little garden kiosk area out back, it can be seen from her bedroom window. We went there to spend a few moments before going back indoors. I didn't want her to get a chill.

After we got back indoors we went to the family lounge where two other ladies were watching Wheel of Fortune. Yvonne likes that show!

One of the ladies didn't know how to turn the TV volume down so I was asked to do this...I asked it I could put on the closed-captions for Yvonne and the two ladies agreed!

While we watched Wheel of Fortune I got her a cookie and some Orange juice. She had a nibble of cookie and drank juice while she watched her show, then she drank more and more juice. Soon it was all empty!

I asked her if she wanted more juice and she said yes, then I asked which juice? Same (Orange) or another? She said same!

This time she drank it down more swiftly (not guzzling) and she found it to be very enjoyable!

Nurse Brenda came by to check on everyone and Yvonne recognized her and commented to me "Brave lady"! I guess she was remembering how Brenda's husband died in a car accident 10 years ago.

Around this time it was getting to when I had to depart and she was looking sad....I encouraged her to look forward to tomorrow morning when I visit her again, and also to keep in mind her doctor's visit on the 24th, to assess her bones and whether the splints and casts can come off!

Then she told me she needed the nurse. I asked her if I should bring her to her room or to the nurse's station and she said "nurse", so I brought her to nurse Julie who was just finishing up a report.

I explained Yvonne's needs and we said goodnight until tomorrow morning. Nurse Julie and Brenda looked after Yvonne's needs and I was asked what time is Yvonne's usual bedtime?

I replied "around 11 pm". That was fine, they would try to keep her up until then so they don't have to give her any more pills than she needs.

They mentioned to me that she received only Tylenol 3 at 6pm, nothing else, and they'll try to encourage her to keep awake more during the day so she can sleep better at night.

I'll see Yvonne tomorrow morning!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Morning of Mar 18

When I got to Shelburne this morning, Yvonne was still asleep. I pulled up a chair and waited it out. It turned out that I wouldn't have to wait very long.

Before 10 past 7 Yvonne woke up on her own. The shade was slightly raised so the sight of the rising sun must have woken her!

She glanced to her left and raised her left hand to hold my hand, then she smiled at me. There was no trace of grogginess from medications. She looked at me with her smile and said she was happy to see me, then she asked if I was happy to see her!  I let her know how I felt and she let me know how she felt!

I asked her how her sleep was, and she replied "sleep ok". I asked her if she had any dreams? She thought for a moment and replied "no dreams", then she made a bit of a sad face. She likes dreams.

I showed Yvonne the card she received from a friend of mine from an internet forum, the card came from Iowa and it has a butterfly on it, and very nice comments inside too! Yvonne looked at the card, opened it up and read it, and she liked it too! But she doesn't think she's amazing (as the comments said), she thinks she's ordinary!

I told Yvonne she has so many friends who e-mail and who love her, that is so amazing and she raised her eyebrows about that! I mentioned to her that her healing is going very well, and maybe soon she may be able to go to a better rehab hospital with much more activity! She smiled and her eyes opened wider at that prospect! I told her that this small hospital must be boring to her now and she nodded her head.

I mentioned to her that I would visit her tonight, but I'd be a bit late, have to stop at the bank and pay some bills, etc...and she asked what time? I told her I'd probably drop by tonight by 6:30 and she looked at the clock on the wall and nodded her head.

She signed to me that she needed the nurse to look after her needs, so I called the nurse and Yvonne was being looked after. I was allowed to sit by and communicate what the nurse needed her to know. Yvonne expressed some funny facial expressions which made me laugh out loud! She was trying to tell me how she was feeling at that particular time and oh boy, she can make me laugh when she makes a funny face! And apparently my laughter was good for her too, because she smiled bigger at me!

Yvonne did tell me on her own, without any prompting at all, that she won't try to get out of bed, that she will be greatly patient and stay in bed so she won't hurt herself!

She explained to me why she needed to try to climb out of bed before, she said it was because she had to go to the washroom so urgently, and when she pushed the button and no one came, she thought the button was broken. So she tried to go to the washroom on her own.

It was 7:30 by the time this was all done. Yvonne and I comforted one another and as I was getting my jacket on, preparing to depart for work, she did the "ILY" sign, kissing each finger tip and aiming them to me, so of course I didn't leave right away. She's in such a sweet mood, I'm glad they didn't put much meds into her (so it seems)!

I'll see her tonight!

geo


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I'm glad they are cutting back on the meds....tell Yvonne if she doesn't try to get up they will medicate her less which lets you see more of the real Yvonne. Is the bigger hospital she goes to next much farther away? If it will affect your visiting times, you might want to prepare her for that before she gets there.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 18

Yvonne had a good day with the rest of the family too, you can read about it on the blog:

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/03/another-great-day.html

When I arrived (late, around 6:30pm), I asked the nurses how Yvonne was through the day. I spoke with nurse Julie. She told me Yvonne had a good day, she ate well, had no problems! I asked if she was on that Atavan stuff and they said no. I gave the nurses my thoughts on that stuff, it's horrible, makes Yvonne look like she's back in a coma for crying out loud!

(note: I've since been told that the hospital has received a letter from Yvonne's personal injury lawyers that after getting an independent medical opinion, she should not be receiving sedatives while recovering from a neurological injury and the hospital is not to administer any sedatives to her during this sensitive time when her brain's networks are rewiring themselves).

I grabbed one of the V8 drinks I bought for Yvonne, from the fridge, and went to see her. She had another guest, her friend Sue with her daughter!! Yvonne was already very active in her chair, signing with her left hand, but when she saw me enter the room, well God, I didn't know the human face could smile so wide! She was absolutely beautiful!

According to sister-in-law Julie, Yvonne was worried about me, she wrote my name on a paper often, then she wrote whether I knew where she was? Awww, what a sweetheart!!

I went to her and told her that I was sorry I was late, I had to go to the bank after work and pay bills. She was just happy to see me, and that made all of my stresses and worried melt like last month's snow!

She and her friend Sue continued to chat and I was just happy to see her be so active! Then the nurse Kim arrived, and to our surprise Sue and Kim knew each other too! So Yvonne was doubly surprised by this and she loved to feel involved and part of the action!

Yvonne asked me about getting her fingernails trimmed on her right hand, they haven't been touched since the accident 7 weeks ago. So I got a pair of trimmers and an emery board and I did them for her, carefully, because now apparently she is starting to have feeling in her right hand again!

While I was snipping and filing away, she gave me the "ILY" sign.....but my God, if you look in the dictionary under "sweetness" you'll find her picture - her face, the way she was looking at me, well holy smokes I still feel goosebumps!

She knew it was time for me to depart, the roads at this time of year are quite awful and as the sun sets it's not wise to drive without seeing which pothole you're about to fall into. She told Sue and myself that she hates feeling alone and she becomes so sad and emotional when everybody leaves.

......just thinking about that now leaves me speechless for a moment...

Sue kept Yvonne company and whenever we're at the time to go, we always bring her to stay with the nurses, to keep her company. That helps Yvonne's mood stay positive.

It's bad enough to end up in hospital, but to be in hospital and be unable to communicate with those around you, because of deafness, that has to be such an isolating and scary feeling! I wish sign-language education in schools was mandatory, so kids can learn sign language and carry it into adulthood....deaf people shouldn't have to feel so isolated during such situations.

Yvonne and I comforted each other in privacy for a few moments while Sue and her daughter left the room for a moment, and I know Yvonne continued her happy talk with her friend!!

I'll see her tomorrow morning! 

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Jan Doling said:


> I'm glad they are cutting back on the meds....tell Yvonne if she doesn't try to get up they will medicate her less which lets you see more of the real Yvonne. Is the bigger hospital she goes to next much farther away? If it will affect your visiting times, you might want to prepare her for that before she gets there.


I think the acute rehab hospital is in Toronto, so that would exclude daily visits for me 

Her parents and sister in law Julie could manage the visit every other day in a relay, but for me to get there after work, it would be impossible unless I get a helicopter!

I wouldn't have the heart to tell her though. She's such a sweety, it's hard enough when I have to depart for home.

I'll talk with her parents and see if they can suggest anything.

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Morning of Mar 19

When I got to Shelburne this morning, Yvonne was just awakening! She saw me and after squeezing my hand and giving me a good-morning smile, she asked me to get the nurse, she had to answer nature's call.

10 minutes later we were back together and she was just holding my hand, smiling and staring into my eyes, I into her eyes. She asked me how much longer will she have to put up with these things on her leg and arm? I reminded her to wait until the 24th, that is next week! And then the doctor will tell us how well things have healed up, but please do not stand because that can cause cracks or breaks!

She nodded and understood!

I told her how she has so many loving friends and everybody who cares about her! She looked down, then looked back at me and said "why me?". I told her it's because she has a good and beautiful heart and everyone loves her!

She looked at the clock by this time, it was 7:30 on the nose and she looked at me knowing it was time for me to go to work. She said she missed me, I said to her that I missed her too and I love her. I asked her if she wanted me to sleep over on Saturday night. She first gave an "I don't know" expression, then gave it a moment's thought, then looked at me sheepishly and nodded her head! I smiled BIG and told her of course I would sleepover, no problem!

She looked at me and said she'd like to do something, she's already bored and doesn't want to waste time! HAHAA!! WOW!! There's the dynamo we all know and love! I told her I'd speak to the nurses about getting her some activity as soon as possible!

I gave her a few drops of Rescue Remedy orally (I took some too), and then I had to depart.

I'll see her tonight!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 19 evening

Julie e-mailed me at work around lunch time wanting to know what to tell Yvonne in regards to my arrival time tonight. I told Julie after 6 pm (depends on traffic).

When I got there after work, I asked the nurses how Yvonne's day was. She ate extremely well and she was very busy all day long! Julie had brought some basic material for Yvonne so they both were going over things such as spelling, writing, etc...excellent stuff!

I went to Yvonne's room and she was in her chair, trying to wiggle it closer. She had her right arm somewhat extended (as far as the cast will let it) and she didn't see me come in. I snuck up on her left and surprised her! What a smile she gave me!! She pointed at me and signed "I MISSED YOU!!!!!"

We comforted each other for a few moments and then she told me all about her busy day which included her physiotherapist and visitors including a nice friendly lady who knew sign language too (she didn't tell me who that was).

Yvonne was in such a positive mood, she told me that she's going home tomorrow!! Awww!! Of course she still has a long recovery ahead of her, but her attitude and her strength are building and improving daily!! She's going to do very well I believe!

We went outside for about 15 minutes, but Yvonne was becoming a bit chilly so we came back in and watched some TV (America's funniest video). Yvonne asked me to get the nurse for her to help her, so I did that and the nurse asked for privacy (ok), then 10 minutes later Yvonne was back in her chair. It's a slippery chair, Yvonne has a tendency to slip down so the nurse had to adjust things better to prevent that.

We went back to watch the funniest videos and Yvonne asked for the nurse again, for the same reason. Yvonne mentioned her problem to me and I think it's from all of the sitting and relative inactivity she's had to endure. I'll try to get something for her tomorrow after I get my car's emission tests and license renewal done in the morning.

7:30 pm rolled around and it was time for me to depart lest my car vanish into some crater of a pothole in the darkness of the farm country. Yvonne was emotional but understanding (I can understand her emotions because I feel the same way).

I parked her chair out by the nurse's station alongside another lady who is also a patient there, and I explained Yvonne's current needs to the nurse at the station, then I kissed her goodnight, hugged her and told her to keep improving and healing every day, she's doing fantastic and that makes her feel so strong and motivated (me too!!).

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Mar 20

When I got to the hospital around 10:30 I was able to get in! Usually on weekends they don't unlock the doors until 11:00 am for visitors!

Yvonne was in her bed, watching TV and she was very happy to see me! Her level of awareness and attention have been growing stronger and better on a daily basis!

We comforted each other and she told me about everyone who visited her the day before, also about her physiotherapist too! Then while I was there more school friends of hers arrived from Kitchener - Karen and a couple more whose names I'm ashamed to admit I've forgotten in all of today's excitement.

After sitting with them for a while and engaging them and Yvonne in conversation, I went out for a quick lunch so Yvonne could enjoy their company. When I came back, they were still yakking away as old school chums should and Yvonne's energy was still very high!

Yvonne's parents along with Matthew arrived around this time and Yvonne was even happier!! Her parents were very happy too! Krista had work commitments and Yvonne missed Krista a lot.

Today someone who may assist Yvonne with future healthcare needs was to meet us in the hospital at 2 pm, so we asked Yvonne to take a nap around 1:30 to feel refreshed and more energized. She closed her eyes and napped while we went to the lounge and waited for this person and finished our meeting, which turned out rather well!

After this was completed Yvonne was awake and waiting for all of us in her bedroom! She was so much more energized and attentive to all of her family and friends! By this time it was 3 pm and soon it would be time for her friends to make the long trek back to Kitchener, her parents to take Matthew back home.

Yvonne was sad after everybody had to go their way but I kept her company. I talked to Yvonne, I mentioned to her that after checking with everyone there about the sleepover, it would be difficult to arrange for that evening but maybe next weekend! She was a little sad but understanding because the nurses are so busy looking after others. One of the patients is a 94 year old sweet little lady named Edith and when I mentioned the age of this lady who Yvonne has seen often, she just said "WOW"!!

She and I had supper together and she kept her very healthy appetite!! Then she wanted to have her feet rubbed, especially her right foot because it was becoming more painful and the pain of her leg and foot keep her from sleeping.

Soon the nurse arrived with her pain medication (Tylenol 3) and within 30 minutes she remarked that her pain isn't bothering her any more! But she still loves to have her feet rubbed! 

Yvonne and I got to talking about SO many things, so many of her feelings!! She truly has retained herself in all of this and I know I am not only grateful but overjoyed! And her awareness and emotions are complete within her! One of the things she is struggling with is her anger at her situation and the unfairness of it all, of being forcibly ripped away from her home and her family.

I understand her anger because I share it deep down inside. It's extremely painful for myself, her parents, her siblings and the kids too, I know because I see it. And there are no simple answers, there are no textbook explanations to quiet such emotional turmoil. The feelings do not deceive and will not be sliences, they proclaim that a major life altering hurt has been inflicted and the resulting strain, pain and turmoil in family life make their presence known daily in Yvonne's heart.

All we can do is share that hurt. Yvonne's dad told me of a German expression - pain shared is pain divided, and joy shared is joy multiplied. I think that this pain she shares with me, and I with her, will only reduce once we share it with each other.

By this time she was becoming so sleepy!! And admittedly I was becoming very sleepy too, it's been a lot of early mornings and late evenings, short sleeps and long drives daily for the last 7 weeks. I asked Yvonne if it was ok for me to go to the farm and then go home to catch up on some sleep and though she missed me as much as I miss her, she said it's good for me to catch up on sleep, very important she said!

We comforted each other and I asked Yvonne whether she wanted to be near the nurses station, and she agreed, she liked to watch people!

I'll see her tomorrow morning with sleep to back me up!

geo

PS: Ironically though Yvonne wanted me to catch up on sleep, I feel so awful still about what she's going through, so I'm finishing typing this up after 1 am. My eyes are about to fall out of my head but my own emotions are still running like insane squirrels high on sugar, so I might as well type!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

I've started a new thread about Yvonne, it's at:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=346131

What will I do?

Well, I know that her parents and her BIL and SIL will continue to make the trek every day! I don't have the luxury, I have to work M-F.

But I have weekends and I'm starting to prepare Yvonne for that now.

I don't know how I'll respond to being not able to see her from M-F. But I can probably phone the place every morning and every night just as I did when she was in St. Mikes.

The only places which are appropriate for her type of injury and rehab are in the big city, yes. But the sacrifice of missing her is absolutely worthwhile so she can come back to us as she wants and needs to!

I'll post updates on the new thread from now on.

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Today (Apr 20) Yvonne more or less scolded me! Yup!! She asked me to take and share no more photos of her until she is satisfied with her appearance.

Should I be upset that she scolded me? Heavens no! Up until now she hasn't really given very great thought to her appearance. The fact that her appearance now is very important to her means that her brain has done a lot of healing and she is able to demonstrate much more self-awareness!

So I am very happy that she scolded me (not in a very bad way of course)!

I bought her some Yogurt and Raspberries today, and she was able to peel one of these miniature Oranges by herself with her left hand today! WOW!!

Now I'm struggling to figure out what on earth to make for her on Saturday. I don't want to just keep feeding her soup, she will get bored with that. I am only a moderate cook, and with time being so pressing on me it is hard to know what good healthy food to prepare for Yvonne in the short time I have on either Friday nights or Saturday mornings.

If anyone has a recipe they can e-mail to me, something that an average guy could make reasonably well and not make anyone sick, well I would appreciate it!

I'm going to relax now, read a good book ("Spirit of St. Louis" is a fantastic book, it is about the very first successful trans-Atlantic flight by Charles Lindberg and all of the struggle he did to succeed!)

I'm usually the type who drives continually at a problem until a solution is achieved, but if I try that approach in this situation I will soon find myself in the hospital from stress related illness. I must learn to relax and give myself the time I need to be well.

geo


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be praying for you and your Family.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Yvonne's accident occurred 3 months ago this week!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/04/three-months-already.html

Yvonne's status on the waiting list for acute rehab is now number 1! She's next in line for rehab in Toronto.

The last cognitive tests she did this week? She aced them, she said they were too easy! She had been practising her words, spelling common words forwards and backwards, all in preparation! She's working so hard and heroically! She is our hero here, that's for sure!

We don't yet know which hospital Yvonne will be transferred to in the Toronto area, but when we find out, we'll let everyone know and what the visiting hours are.

Please keep Yvonne in your prayers.

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Yvonne is such a busy girl! I'm having to take up the slack where she used to run errands, handle the finances, etc...and with her tied up as she is now, my Saturday mornings are usually very busy indeed running the errands which she would handle during the weekday while I'm at work.

That was the case this morning and after getting everything done, I didn't get to the hospital until about 12:30 pm!

I was worried that Yvonne might be alone but my worry was unfounded - she had visitors this morning since about 10 am I am told. Yvonne's friend Shirley Thompsett and Kim Friars were there as well as others (who I hope will forgive me because I am absolutely atrocious with remembering names - I know these two above only because I can refer to the e-mails).

They were all taking photographs of Yvonne with each other, and when I arrived with a shopping bag containing her supper, they invited me to be in the next photo!

Shirley had to depart shortly afterwards to visit another friend in Toronto, and Kim was able to stay with her husband until it was Yvonne's nap time.

Yvonne tried her best to get her nap. I even gave her Rescue Remedy (it's a flower oil which helps to calm you down) but when her nap time was up she told me she didn't get any sleep at all. I hope she will be ok! I think she may have been so very happy to see her friends that she was not able to sleep.

We did some physio then, knee-bends, leg lifts, arm and back exercises too! She loved to have her right arm massaged, that feels very good for her!

And Yvonne was telling me that her right hand was having a "prickling" feeling on the top, like it's a nerve or something?? More nerve healing!

One of the regular ladies came by with her therapy dog named "Sissy", a very cute little dog 14 years old! Yvonne loves dogs!! "Sissy" was needed by other patients too so she had to leave.

Then she wanted to do one of the 100-piece puzzles. We went to the lounge where the large tables were available and Yvonne started doing the puzzle she picked (cute puppies).

Soon suppertime was near and I went to prepare the food I brought her - Cabbage rolls, Greek salad with Feta cheese and for dessert a Fruit Parfait with granola!

The rest of the patients had "Salsbury steak" (Hamburger) and mashed potatoes for supper but Yvonne's supper was much better I think! She ate about half of the salad (it was a large portion) and she ate ALL of the Cabbage rolls! YUM!!

Then she had about half of her dessert (she was full by this point, she insisted that I finish her dessert because I hadn't eaten anything!)

As Yvonne's suppertime was completing it appears that Richard Hurst paid Yvonne a visit (I didn't recognize him, I had to ask Yvonne who that was). He had been playing golf and he had this funky visor/hat on which made him look different!

I stayed for as long as I could, but I knew that I was also due at the farm for supper (BBQ burgers which I hope Yvonne will enjoy tomorrow) and to be there to pick the kids up. Yvonne understood and she gave me such a nice hug and affection!

Yvonne wanted to know what time I went to bed last night - she was concerned that I wasn't getting good sleep. I told her that I stayed up too late to watch a good movie, and she was just a little bit disappointed that I didn't get to sleep at a better time. She told me to get lots of sleep and take take of my health better! 

Later in the evening after supper, a nice large bonfire was arranged so everyone could have some nice family time together at the farm. Other family friends stopped by, we talked about the day and how Yvonne is doing so very well, about her upcoming rehab too. Neil and Dawn (family friends, they work at the farm too) were there and Neil played his guitar and sang (he's extremely talented!).

Julie took nice photos of the gathering! Yvonne's son Matthew made himself a "chair" out of logs as did Yvonne's nephew Phillip who has accepted a new job out west in BC (he stays here for a week, then he departs). Phillip's girlfriend Natasha was there with him and she played some nice guitar too! There's quite a bit of musical talent there!

Julie asked me if I wanted to go bring my guitar too, but mine is electric and there is no electricity near the bonfire, so I declined.

Spending time with the family, having a beer, enjoying the fire, the talk and the friendship makes it a bit easier to get through life, but seeing all of this and knowing Yvonne cannot share it at the same time I am enjoying it, well of course it makes me feel sad and guilty too, it cannot be helped until Yvonne is back at home with us.

So we'll try our best to share the experience with her tomorrow, to tell her everything we can and show her photos too, so she feels included as much as possible.

geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm glad she's doing so well. Will continue to keep her in my prayers.

Please don't feel guilty about enjoying yourself. It is important for you to have good times to help you through this. I'm sure she wants you to have fun, even if it is without her for a time. Getting together with others that you can laugh/cry with will help ease the stress that you feel.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Just a short update now, Apr 25. Yvonne wants me to make sure I get to bed on time!

Yvonne had a nice day today! She got some naptime too, yesterday she didn't succeed in napping at all! But today she got a bit of a nap!

I brought her supper today too, more Cabbage rolls and fruit parfait! We did work together in her physiotherapy, she's developing better strength in her right leg! She still mustn't bear weight upon it until the doctor re-examines it (it was so badly shattered, can you imagine it's been 12 weeks now and she still mustn't bear weight upon it!). The range and ability of motion in her right leg is drastically improved over even what it was 3-4 weeks ago!

Her right arm isn't moving yet but her right hand is developing an ability to maintain a modest grip upon an object, even when you hold her right hand and she may try to squeeze your fingers, she is able to exert some modest pressure now!

She was in a mood today to watch the History channel all day today - they had an all day special on the death of Hitler and she hates Hitler, she remembers who he was - and while we were watching she asked me to massage her right arm and hand to help her fingers straighten out, also to put Vitamin E lotion on her remaining scars to help her arm and leg look better.

Her memory still has moments when she has to struggle with something. Yesterday she somehow linked BBQ with Computer! I suspect she was thinking of Blog with computer, but I joked with her that tossing the computer onto the BBQ when it breaks down is a good idea! She laughed at that!

But she did remember that her nephew Phillip has a new job out west in BC, and she did remember her parents would return either today or on Monday from their brief trip to close their Florida residence.

Ralph, Julie, Matthew and Krista visited today too! They stayed until after Yvonne had finished her supper. And when Julie forgot her purse Yvonne noticed it and remembered it was Julie's purse, asked me to give it to her!

A bit of a humourous moment too - in the lounge where Yvonne had her Cabbage rolls, the TV was showing the Blues Brothers movie from 1980. She watched and laughed at the cop chase scene, then she commented that "those cops, they are no good, Iris (her sister who is a detective) is a much better cop!" I still have a big smile on my face from that!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Just a quick note. This Thursday Yvonne goes down to St. Mikes for a skull CT scan to see how everything is healing, including the previous hemmorages in her grey matter.

Please keep her healing and her strength in your prayers.

geo


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Prayers continuing for Yvonne and for you, too. (((((((((((((((BIG OLD HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

It was rather funny this evening, Yvonne misunderstood something her mom had said, so when I visited this evening Yvonne scolded me for "wasting money buying old bananas"!

Yvonne's mom visited today, she made some muffins. She took the two old over-ripe bananas from our kitchen (I do the basic shopping every 3 days before work. I stop and get fruits, bread, luncheon meats, etc...) and made the muffins with them and that's how this all started. Yvonne misunderstood this to mean that I bought rotten old bananas at the store! (giggle)

I explained that at the store it is impossible to buy such bananas, they only sell good ones! I explained about how the bananas got old, about how they were used by her mom to make something - and then she understood!

She's nervous about Thursday's trip to St. Mikes, but then we got to trying to tidy up her room a little and she found the "Miracle for Kimmie" pages I printed up before. She became engrossed in those pages then (her short term memory is still rather imperfect as you can see, but she's doing a LOT better than she used to be).

Thank you for your prayers and keep praying for Yvonne's happiness and for her mind and mobility to finish healing so she will be happy!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

The visit to St. Mikes this week wasn't very productive....it seems the CT scan machine was tied up in spite of the appointment.

Yvonne will have to get the CT scans done some other time. The doctor who did see her did examine her ability to communicate and think, and he said that Yvonne's mind seems to be healing and "rewiring" itself very well!

We don't yet know about her right leg, when will it be strong enough to bear her weight. That examination will come later on because the bone damage was so severe it will take much time to be sure.

Yvonne's physio in the hospital is progressing well! Aside from her usual exercises we do a "air bicycle" exercise where she moves her legs in a bicycle fashion in bed and I support her heels. Her task is to keep the right leg as solid as she can. It's working but it takes time!

Today I saw Yvonne show more movement range in her right hand's first 2 fingers! I was surprised! She cannot yet move her right arm but she is doing everything she possibly can (so are we all) to help her include her right arm in all activities.

She said today that she's feeling pain at a couple of the scars on her right arm - that's a good sign, it means there is more nerve healing occurring!

When I arrived at the hospital after 11 am, Yvonne's mom was there looking after her! Very sweet! Yvonne has such fantastic parents, their love is incredible!

Yvonne had more visitors today too! And as usual I have forgotten their names! I hope you'll forgive my absent-mindedness, I've had a lot on my mind this past while as you might guess.

Yvonne had a short nap today, then a nice shower. While she was preparing for napping she asked what I would do. I mentioned I'd go for a walk, maybe have a light lunch. As I walked in the parking lot a black SUV came close to me (I thought they would hit me) but it was Yvonne's friends! They drove up from the Hamilton area! I informed them of Yvonne's naptime and they went to the local Giant Tiger to kill some time!

When I came back, Yvonne was in the shower with the help of nurse Melanie (Yvonne likes her because she's a very kind and friendly nurse, very personable). When her friends arrived in the room, Yvonne was very surprised!

She asked me why I didn't let her know? I told her that I wanted her to be surprised!!  She likes to be surprised!

Her afternoon was very busy with plenty of social talking! It's really wonderful to see how Yvonne's friends love her so much!! During such a hard time in life, that's what you really need - love!

When suppertime approached her friends had to depart for they had a very long drive ahead of them. I brought Yvonne's supper for her (Lasagna, California salad and fruit parfait - YUM!!).

By the time Yvonne was finished it was after 6 pm and she was looking and feeling very very sleepy! So we went back to her room and she wanted to do some more physio before going to bed. I departed the hospital at 6:30 and promised to see her tomrrow of course!

The other day she surprised me with her memory - she remembered my middle name and my parent's names! I didn't tell her these, so I wanted to know if she'd remember and she did!

She didn't remember my brother's and sister's names, but that's ok!

What's really beautiful though, even as wonderful as everything is now? She expresses her feelings so clearly to me! The love she feels and shares with me, this is so touching and lovely!! 

Drifting back in time...I had no idea that when I first met Yvonne 22 years ago on that very frigid February day when her car wouldn't start and she needed help, that this is where we would be and that the love we share would grow so very strong! This is what makes life and suffering and struggle so worthwhile - the love that comes from it!

Tomorrow Julie (she maintains the blog: http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/ ) should be able to visit her! Julie helps Yvonne's brother Ralph with the farm! The farm has a blog too, I don't know how Julie finds the time for this because she's extremely busy! The farm blog is at:

http://www.windyfieldsmushrooms.blogspot.com/

Sorry I haven't been keeping you up to date on things lately, I've been so exhausted these past weeks and it's taking a big toll on me, so I've been trying to keep my health good - and that's meant not spending too much time on the computer to do writing.

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Yvonne moved all of the fingers on her right hand! It's not a rapid movement, and she cannot yet spell or sign with it, but when she wishes to command her fingers to close and grasp something, or to open and release, they will do this now!

Her memory is much improved too! She wrote 1 1/2 pages in her diary today, her spelling and sentence structure are very much improving!

On Tuesday Yvonne goes back down to Toronto for the one day. She will have her eyes re-examined, she will also have further tests done to measure her state of healing on her bones!

geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

What a blessing!! I love reading your posts about her progress. She must be incredibly strong, and I believe you must be as well. Will continue to pray for her recovery and for your strength as you continue this journey.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

This morning (May 3) she was so proud to show me that she is able to make a very slight movement of her right arm at the elbow! It is extremely slight movement, but it was not there before!

I'm left feeling bewildered and dizzy at what she is able to do! 

"Strong" doesn't even begin to describe her! I've never seen such feats of determination and willpower before! Wow!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Have you ever missed someone that their absence leaves a yawning canyon in your life?

I'm listening to this song now, it places my feelings so well!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxWOXpQyxh0[/ame]

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/05/still-waiting.html


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Her progress is amazing! She is in my thoughts~


paula


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

The doctor has ok'ed a Sunday afternoon visit and BBQ to the family farm for Yvonne! YIPPEE!!! Thank you for your prayers!


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

In spite of her horrible accident, I'd say she's a lucky woman!
I can imagine what a wonderful time you'll have on Sunday!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Yvonne's mom witnessed it - Yvonne is now able to flex her right arm at the elbow! Granted, she hasn't the right-arm strength to do this in any position but laying down, but she can do it at will! This plus her right hand being able to now open and close the fingers at will, this is wonderful progress!

Yvonne had her CT scans done today on her head. We'll get the results later but we suspect she's doing well! She loves to read now and she's trying to maintain a diary!

Next week Yvonne gets her right leg examined by Dr. J. Hall at St. Mikes. We also suspect her right leg will be able to start to become useful very very soon!

And......look up:

http://www.bridgepointhealth.ca/

On Monday Yvonne transfers there for her acute rehab!

Thank you just doesn't cover it for all of the positive energy and love you all have been sending her!

But seeing her come back from where she was 14 dreadful weeks ago, I'm left speechless at her recovery! And you can imagine what her parents feel like!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I picked up Yvonne today and after visiting her workplace and letting Yvonne and her friends get to see one another for about an hour, I dropped her off at the farm with her mom and dad then came home to pick daughter Krista up - she's just getting herself ready now so I'm taking a moment on the computer.

Yvonne is in very very high spirits today indeed! I'm heading back to the farm momentarily!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

She is truly amazing!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Happy Mother's day to you who receive this and are mothers!

Yvonne sure had a great day today! She was up early! And she told me that she did have a short dream last night too!

I got to the hospital around 10:30 am and they let me in early. The nurses were just as excited about Yvonne's day out as she was! And they are just as sad to see her leave. They said so, they will miss her entirely because she's such a sweet girl and they learned a lot from her about communications and deaf people!

I asked Yvonne if she wanted to stay until after lunch or leave early? She said "Leave early!!"! So once she was entirely ready we departed the hospital at 11:00 am. She was so happy to be out, to be riding in the car! She said "This is much better than being in the hospital!".

Once we were in the Orangeville area, I took the turnoff to downtown. I pointed out the bank where we keep our account. Yvonne was surprised - she remembered it as being in a different location (it hasn't moved).

On we continued to visit her place of employment and the wonderful people she worked with at Winners. This she remembered! And oh boy, were Cory, Lisa and her co-workers ever happy to see her!! The smile on Yvonne's face was absolutely golden! And Yvonne remembered the interior of Winners too!

Afterwards she was hungry so I got her a bagel and milk (I had a bagel and a coffee) and we went through Orangeville on to Grand Valley. She remembered many parts of the highway she has driven over for years. She didn't have any recollection of the section of the highway where her collision occurred (she reacted not at all as we silently approached and then drove by the area....forgetfulness can be a blessing!)

I wanted to see if she remembered Grand Valley. We drove by the farms and along the hills and valleys, entering the town at the south end by the firehall and the winding Grand River. Yvonne remembered all of this, and the downtown of Grand Valley (you can walk it's entire length within a few minutes).

When I turned onto the street that leads to our home and as we approached our home, she didn't remember it! But I explained that was our house and she took it to mind to remember that! Then on to the farm! I drove as if I had forgotten the way, so I would ask her directions.

Yvonne remembered the way to the farm! I stopped at intersections and I'd ask her if we turned or went straight, and each time she would give the appropriate and correct answer!

Once we got to the farm I set the wheelchair up and got her to the front of the house. Yvonne's mom came out surprised at our early arrival, then her dad came out and he helped me get the wheelchair into the house, over the few steps and into the sunroom.

I dropped Matthew off to do lawnwork for a family friend, then stopped by the house to pickup Krista, who was doing a nice bit of Mother's day artwork. By the time we got back, Yvonne's sister was there!

The afternoon was very joyful - the family was feeling whole once again with the (temporary) return of Yvonne! She wouldn't have minded having a beer (LOL!!) but she knows she should wait for the doctor to tell her it's ok for such things.

Yvonne's nap was only about 15 minutes in the living room, but she was much too excited to stay away from everyone! Her nephew Pillip was there too, he was going to depart for a new job in BC in the evening so it was very good that Phillip and Yvonne were able to see one another!

Supper was very happy and peaceful, we would toast to Yvonne's healing and her health and she would join in the clinking of glasses with her glass of water or Gingerale!

Towards the evening when everyone's energy was starting to wind down and when people started to have to make their way out of the house, Yvonne was just as apprehensive and sad at departing as we all were. She's a very brave girl!

I drove her back to the hospital and we talked and held hands. She's still nervous about moving to the new hospital "Bridgepoint", but she's trying to keep a positive spirit about everything!

One of the nurses dropped by and she was happy to see Yvonne. She asked if it was ok to give Yvonne a hug in friendship, because Yvonne's presence so enriched this young nurse's life that she felt she had to give her a hug!

Yvonne was astonished and said "why me??"! She's not able to see the purity, the sweetness and goodness within her which we all see shining so brightly!

Before I departed I promised to see her once more at 7 am. We hugged and said our goodnights, then she followed me to the locked staircase to see me off, telling me "drive safely!". Awww!!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/05/happy-mothers-day.html

geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

She looks great!!! Seems like she really enjoyed her day out.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

She looks like she is really doing well! So glad that she was able to get out and enjoy the day!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yea, she and we all loved this!!! 

Now I must wait until Saturday before I can go and see her. It is too far to drive after work. It's a sad feeling and I miss her very much.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

They have to make their own assessments of Yvonne at the new place. I spoke with her mom and dad today, they are working with the staff and Yvonne to make sure that everything goes smoothly!

It's about a 2 hour drive one-way - and they will make the drive as often as they can, almost daily!

I don't have any great amount of information though, since she's still being settled in. I do know that tomorrow marks 15 weeks since the brutal crash and that tomorrow she will be examined by Dr. J. Hall at St. Mikes (her leg injuries).

We're hoping and feeling positive that soon she will be able to start weight-bearing exercises on that right leg! I'll only be able to see Yvonne on weekends, so my updates will drastically slow down now because of this. Sorry.

Yvonne's mom feels that the cold of that day plus the car windows all being broken in the crash helped preserve Yvonne by slowing her metabolism and her bleeding during the long extrication process (it took nearly an hour to get her out of that wreck and they couldn't intubate her then. She wasn't breathing much either!).

I feel sad and i miss her very much! The kids miss her very much too, we talked about this at the dinner table, but we're so grateful that her injuries weren't worse!

geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I know it's difficult to be separated from her. Just keep in mind that it means she's well on her way to coming home. Isn't it amazing how you can look back at that horrible day and see the blessing in it! That's great! God was looking out for her even then, and will continue to. You all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

farmmom said:


> I know it's difficult to be separated from her. Just keep in mind that it means she's well on her way to coming home. Isn't it amazing how you can look back at that horrible day and see the blessing in it! That's great! God was looking out for her even then, and will continue to. You all are in my thoughts and prayers.


At the supper table last night with the kids and Yvonne's parents, we were thinking about this very subject.

Her injuries, according to the EMS workers, were the worst they've ever seen. Her right arm was "all over the place" apparently and due to her injuries they couldn't intubate her on scene. That was dreadful.

We're thankful that the weather was quite cold that day - when the windows all shattered, the cold temps may have slowed her metabolism enough so she could survive the injuries and not bleed to death in the nearly 1 hour extrication.

The fact that she survived those initial injuries and the trip to Toronto is a miracle in itself. And we have no rational explanation for it - she was protected from death and even worse injury that day, there's no doubt about it.

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne's right leg was examined today at St. Mikes by Dr. J. Hall.

She is now permitted to start therapy towards building up it's strength and weight bearing status!

The Xrays look very good apparently!! YIPPEE!!

Please keep her in your prayers! 
geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah!!!! Praise the Lord!! Keeping her in prayer - you too!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Today Julie went down to see Yvonne. And guess what!?

Today they started Yvonne on trying to use a walker!!

Julie will write about this in the blog later tonight I suspect, so please look at the blog later this evening or tomorrow to see if she's written about this fantastic progress!!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

:clap::rock: You go Yvonne!!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Wow, what a drive today!! The highway closest to the bottom of Toronto where Bridgepoint hospital is located - the Gardiner - is closed all this weekend for maintenance. So the drive was longer than normal and on top of that there were sporting events today, so you can imagine what the traffic was like.

Yvonne had a very good lunch today and after not seeing each other for one week, you can bet she was enormously happy to see me (and I to see her!!).

On weekends, Yvonne has found there isn't anything for her to do there! So I'm hoping that any of Yvonne's friends in Toronto, or who happen to be planning a trip to Toronto, will have a chance to see her.

Yvonne and I had a wonderful afternoon together! She showed me how well she can pull herself up on her two feet out of her wheelchair, then put herself to her bed, then back into the chair again! She was so proud of this, so she did this back and forth several times just for the exercise!

Yvonne's right arm is slowly growing stronger too! She showed me how, when she raises her right shoulder high enough, she can slowly move her right arm to the arm-rest of her wheelchair! WOW!! Astounding progress!!

Dr. J. Hall commented earlier this week when he examined Yvonne's healing, just how wonderful and amazing it is that she healed so very well! It's going to be 16 weeks this upcoming Wednesday but the extent of her injuries were so great that she is now - at 15 weeks - able to start training her right leg to walk again!

Later, I mentioned to Yvonne about the highway closure and how the drive was. She said to me that she knows it's a very long drive (2 hours for me - one way, each way). She said that I should now take more time to relax and go for walks on the weekend to look after my health and not spend so much time driving (yea, since the accident in January I've added 16,000 km to my car). So Sunday I might stay close to home and get some exercise, maybe go to the farm and go for a walk with Yvonne's mom.

On the way home I stopped at my parent's place in Brampton. My mom gave me some word and number find puzzle books for Yvonne to work with! She likes these now!

Tomorrow Yvonne's brother Ralph will bring Matthew and Krista to the hospital so she will be so very happy to see them!!

Good night,
geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

A new picture of Yvonne, taken yesterday! Isn't she looking great!! On her left is her friend Jan Strakhov!










I don't have much to write about these days since during weekdays I can't get to the hospital. It is too far. Only weekends I can go there.

I printed this picture up and showed her mom and dad. Yvonne's dad showed me a few pictures he took with his cell phone of Yvonne walking in the gym! I wish I had a copy of them here, but I saw those pictures and I felt so proud of her, she is trying her very very best to walk and stand up straight! Those therapists are working hard with her and she wants to work - she wants to come home where she belongs!!

We're hoping to try to get Yvonne equipped with a TTY by her bedside (a TTY is less likely to be stolen than a Blackberry or a Laptop because it cannot be used on the internet) and hoping that the doctors will see fit to let Yvonne come home soon on weekends! We don't know anything else yet.

Julie visited Yvonne today and she wrote up in the blog!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/

geo


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

So glad Yvonne continues to improve!! She really is a miracle!! And very happy for you too, georger!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne was in great spirits today! Harriet and Bill visited today too and we had a terrific time!!

Yvonne is moving in and out of her wheelchair much better now! We spent some nice time outdoors too, seeing the sweet friendly little birds coming so close and enjoying the beautiful big old trees on the property at the hospital!

Tomorrow the kids will go see her while I catch up on a couple of things around the house, then on holiday Monday I'll go down there to see her again!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

It's because of Yvonne that I have my amateur radio license. She's the one who encouraged me to get it!

This evening I was toying with my ham radio. I made some changes to my low-buck antenna system (About a total of $40 worth of parts mostly bought from Home Depot) to try to aim east-west.

This evening I made contact to:

9A9A in Zagreb Croatia
UT7UV in Kiev, Ukraine
(someone with a bad accent) in the Sardina Islands
OZ5BF in Denmark
OL80OK in the Czech Republic

UPDATE: Just made contact with RW4WB in Izhevsk, Russia!

All of this on a late 60s rig I bought for $40 broken, fixed it for $50 and spent about $40 to put up a better antenna I made myself.

Thanks to Yvonne for encouraging me to get my license 2 years ago!!  Tomorrow I'll see her and I'll tell her the news!! 

geo


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Geo!! Are you and Yvonne going to be able to do anything special?


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

We're going to HUG!!!! The fact that she can stand up on her own now, that she's alive and remembers me, that she loves me, that's present enough for a lifetime!

It's going to be a nice day today so we're going to go outside too, the hospital has a very nice property with big old trees to sit under!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

This weekend's visits to Yvonne at Bridgepoint were full of activity and love for everyone!

Saturday was rainy and colder but Yvonne and I stayed indoors and caught up from a week's worth of not seeing each other! Yvonne told me that the next day - Sunday - the kids would come to see her so I should relax, not drive and stay home!

Sunday the kids did indeed go with Yvonne's parents! They had a beautiful sunny day and went on the trail by the hospital, taking in much scenery and seeing the beautiful trees! I relaxed at home, didn't drive anywhere, played with my amateur radio and made a number of overseas contacts, one of which I got an immediate eQSL card from and printed it up to show her today.










Today, holiday Monday, Krista and I went to see Yvonne! When we arrived it was 12:00 on the dot. Yvonne was just being served her lunch so I suggested we all go down to the cafeteria where I can buy lunch for Krista and myself and we can all eat together! Krista had a nice salad, I had a soup and coffee and Yvonne had coleslaw, gelato, peas, chicken with pasta, soup and tea!

After lunch was finished, Yvonne and I went outside and then Maryanne (a friend of the family) arrived! We chatted outdoors and we all went for a nice walk back along the trail, down to the footbridge which goes over the Don Valley Parkway! Quite a sight!

The temperature was very hot today, bright and sunny!! I made sure Yvonne had on her sun lotion! Around 3:00 Yvonne needed to go back to her room and Maryanne had to depart. But we weren't alone for long because Yvonne's friend Jan Strakhov and another friend arrived and met us in the cafeteria!

For afternoon snack Yvonne and I shared a muffin and I had a coffee, she had Orange juice, and Jan brought some yummy chocolate!  And Yvonne was telling me how the nerves in her right hand are acting up, feeling a "pinching" action. The last time she felt such things the result was that her right fingers and arm were becoming able to move! So this is a good sign we believe!! 

A lot of chatting and plenty of sign language for Yvonne today, then 4:00 pm rolled around and it was time that I had to get Krista back on the way home. Along the way we stopped at a store to get some things for Yvonne, we stopped at my parent's place to say hi, then we got back to the farm for some nice supper, then Krista had her soccer practise!

The visit went so fast, it felt like only 5 minutes to me, though it was 4 hours! I wish it was longer! I wish Yvonne was home already! She will be home but it can't be soon enough!

When I got to the farm, Yvonne's parents told me that soon Yvonne will have a TTY set up by her bedside. This will allow her to phone home and allow us to phone her! That will help relieve the missing-her feeling we all carry daily!

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Something unexpected about Yvonne...please read about it in the blog:

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/05/unexpected-announcement.html

geo


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Georger, that is good news.
From what I've read, she's working so hard to get better, and she has a wonderful family.
Keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow~what wonderful news! 
I have to say I enjoy the pictures you post. Yvonne looks wonderful. 
Best wishes to you both~


paula


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Did you hear about Gary Coleman!? 

He wasn't even in a car when his brain injury happened, and now he's dead. Terrifying this brain injury stuff is.

I'll see Yvonne tomorrow! YIPPEE!! It's been a week since I've seen her but 1 week feels like a year to me.

geo


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

May 29

It was a beautiful weather day! Temperature was about 24C, not humid, a bit of a breeze! Yvonne finished her lunch when I got to the hospital and she was so happy to see me, as I was happy to see her!

I got to the hospital late because traffic on the Gardiner Expressway was lousy (bridge construction until November).

She showed me how well she can stand up on her own and she is so happy to be able to do that! Right away then I asked her to come outside with me so we can enjoy the temperatures!

We found a park bench and we sat together, talking and watching the cute birds! Then I had an idea, I asked Yvonne if she can sit on the park bench with me! So she got up out of the wheelchair and I helped her walk slowly and very carefully the few steps to the bench! She sat down and I sat next to her, holding hands and just talking about how well she is healing!

One thing I noticed right away - her sign language is back to normal speed now! Previously she couldn't sign at full speed, it was a struggle for her. Early in her recovery she would appear to "stutter" in sign language, it would take her a long time to express her thoughts and feelings! But now she can do one-handed sign at her normal full speed with no irregularities! And she doesn't need to nap anymore! WOW!

Around 3 pm she needed to go back to her room for a few minutes. By then my friend Harriet arrived by TTC wheeltransit! Yvonne wanted to get me to help her with the hospital's patient computer, she has a great deal of trouble logging in (they use a barcode and scanner for the patients, it turns out Yvonne's barcode is flawed and doesn't scan correctly right away).

Harriet apologized for being so late, she was unavoidably delayed by traffic. No problem I said to Harriet! Nice lady! Harriet stayed as long as she could but the schedule of the TTC wheeltransit governs the length of her visits.

After Harriet departed, Yvonne and I went back outside for more beautiful weather! We brought a bagel and fed the birds! The cute little Sparrows are very amusing and sweet to Yvonne, they are so small but they'll pick up a big piece of bread and take to the air with no trouble at all!

As I brought the bagel for the birds I picked up a free newspaper. They must have a large Jewish population near the hospital because this was a Jewish newspaper. We read it out of curiosity when we came across ads and articles written entirely in the Jewish language!

Trying to figure out what it said, it reminded me of Yvonne's time in Orangeville when she would try to write something, complete with punctuation marks - but we couldn't understand any of it! I explained this to Yvonne and she was amazed! She has no memory of her stay in Orangeville at all. She said her memories seem to start in the Shelburne hospital.

I was starting to feel a little hungry, being close to 5, so Yvonne and I shared a plate of something in the cafeteria. Yvonne's normal supper arrives at 6 so she ate only a little with me, but it was so very very good that we share our meal time together! Soon Yvonne will be able to start coming home on weekends!

And if Yvonne's progress continues without any faults or problems, the hospital has told us that she can come home on July 21! After all we have been through, all of the pain, dread fear, sleepless nights, weeks becoming months of worry, it seems too good to be true!

But when Yvonne looks me in the eye, when she stands up and hugs me and tells me she loves me, the world looks perfect to me. All of the problems fade away and it's just the two of us, holding onto each other in life.

I departed the hospital around 6:20 pm, Yvonne gave me a hug and a kiss and said she would see me again on Wednesday (there's a family meeting this Wednesday, I will be there too). The hardest part is always the departure. I'm writing this on the Sunday morning after and I still feel the emptiness.

I got to the farm by 8 pm and Yvonne's parents were happy to hear how well she is doing! Yvonne's dad got the camera out, he connected it to the TV and we watched the photographic slide show for nearly an hour, many of the photos being of Yvonne!

Today the kids will go to the hospital with Yvonne's brother while I stay at home on my one day off and see if I can catch up on a few small things here in the one day I have. I wish she was home already! I wish this accident had never happened. I'm so glad that she is still here! I miss her dreadfully and right now my life's goal is just to have her come home and stay home!

geo


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

July 21 is not all the far off George, at least not in the big picture. The way you have stayed so positive is truly amazing, and I am so pleased to hear that Yvonne's progress remains so steady. Continued luck and good fortune to you both.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

We celebrate Independence Day on July 4th...yours will be on July 21st!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

She'll be home before you know it!!! She must be an amazing woman!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

June 2

Today, Wednesday, Bridgepoint scheduled a family meeting with all of the health professionals at the same time to update us on the details of Yvonne's progress. The interpreter was there and the meeting lasted for over 1 1/2 hours. Julie, Yvonne's parents and sister were there! My boss let me take a vacation day today so I could attend.

Yvonne's physiotherapists were all present and they all said that Yvonne is doing very well, she's highly self-motivated towards getting home, highly participatory in her own therapy - and that is a HUGE factor in her fantastic progress.

The doctor, Dr. Milan Unarket, MD, FRCP(C), said to all of us that after going through Yvonne's initial reports from St. Mikes, he expected to see a patient who was VERY different from how Yvonne is! But Yvonne's presence of mind, her activity, her desire to be alive are so very strong, much more than in many other patients who suffer the same kind of injuries and it is VERY remarkable to see how well Yvonne is doing after such a devastating injury.

Yesterday Yvonne had an eye exam over in St. Mikes, and the medical expert who examined Yvonne had her own precognitions on what Yvonne would be like based on the initial list of her injuries (this list fills a whole page by the way, it's quite awful).

You can imagine how thrilled and pleased the medical expert was to see just how well Yvonne is doing, and that her eyes seem to be ok! The doctor herself wanted to meet Yvonne and spend extra time with her just because of how well she is doing!

Today Dr. Unarket explained that Yvonne does have some issues she needs therapy on, they seem to be connected with complex visual and higher thought processes. The vision problems Yvonne complains about seem to be due to brain injury and not any impairment in her eyes.

So for now, the doctor told us, because of these mental impairments he will have to contact the appropriate government office and have her driver's license suspended until she progresses enough and can be re-examined by the correct medical expert later.

Dr. Unarket did assure us that with a patient in such advanced healing and progress as Yvonne demonstrates, that it's simply time + therapy which will help her, and that in 6 months time we can expect that Yvonne will change so much more!

In his experience, the doctor told us that he has noticed that in patients who are born with some difference (in Yvonne's case, her deafness), when such patients suffer some kind of traumatic brain injury, these kind of patients often "bounce back" much better than people who are born "normal"! In a round-about way, he's telling us that Yvonne's deafness is her strength! 

Yvonne had SOOOOOO many questions for the doctor! One thing the doctor explained to her and all of us is that with brain injury, things like alcohol should be avoided since they can greatly complicate things, even cause seizures. Yvonne was VERY surprised at that, she didn't want that to happen to her, so she asked for more information. In a nutshell, she should avoid any kind of alcohol drink for at least 1 year and keep informed and updated by her doctor.

The healing in Yvonne's right arm is going well! Dr. Unarket explained something to us that in patients with traumatic brain injury such as DAI, PLUS broken bones, sometimes bone growth and healing behaves in an unusual way. New bone begins to appear where there is not supposed to be any bone. And this is happening in Yvonne's right arm.

Because the rest of her bones still should continue their steady healing and strengthening, they feel that it is probably wise to let this extra unwanted bone growth go uncorrected for a while, then later on it can be treated with surgery.

The meeting finished and we went for a bit of a coffee break with Yvonne, then we wanted to go outside but it was raining. Yvonne's parents mentioned a patio on the 2nd floor that would let us enjoy outdoors with Yvonne and not let us all get so drenched.

While we enjoyed the nice air on the patio, Yvonne's mom asked Yvonne if she's like to get up from sitting all day and move around, maybe do some walking exercises with our help and hold on to the strong metal table? Yvonne started to do this, and I commented that she looked like she was dancing!

Then!! Yvonne got a big smile on her face in front of all of us and she started doing a little sort of Chubby Checker "Twist" dance, as limited as her motion is! We were so very very happy to see that she was feeling so good that she felt like dancing!! She laughed too!! She did this dance for a few minutes and she didn't want to stop because she felt so good! :dance: :dance:

Then we helped guide her so she could do some walking exercises around the table with her mom and I guiding her in case she got into trouble. But she didn't get into trouble, she did very well!!

By this time it was soon going to be her supper time so we wheeled Yvonne into her 3rd floor room. We had a long drive ahead of us in downtown rush-hour traffic so we had to get ready to depart. She said her goodnights to her mom and dad, then she and I said our goodnights.

She will be coming by the farm on June 19th for her brother's 25th wedding anniversary celebration and July 21st looks more and more firm!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/06/family-meeting.html

geo


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Just catching up on the news, how wonderful!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

June 5

Today was a very very good day with Yvonne (well which day these days isn't!)!

When I arrived at the hospital I had my acoustic guitar with me (Godin A5). I wanted to play some music for her, even just for her to feel. She was standing up on her own when I arrived, she had finished her lunch and her hands holding onto her small supper table, she was smiling such a grand smile, so pleased that she can stand up and look out the window!

We hugged when I arrived and she wanted me to unpack my guitar and sit and strum something for her to feel, and of course I did play nice and gently for her so not to disturb her hospital roommates (two other ladies).

I was told that Yvonne would have a visitor around 1:30 ish so we stayed put and just got caught up on everything! After a while she wanted me to trim her nails for her and after this I left a note for her due visitor so we could go down to the cafeteria and have something refreshing (Orange juice for Yvonne, coffee for me).

We read a newspaper together, talked about the articles we read, talked about how well Yvonne is healing! She expressed some frustration about her right arm. I asked if I could test her arm and she said yes! So I got some small ice cubes in a cup.

She put her arms (both of them) on the table. And by comparing left and right arms with the ice cubes on her skin, she could get an idea which nerves are hurt and which are still working! She found that very interesting! The top of her right arm as well as the thumb and pinky don't show much sensitivity to the ice. But her middle three fingers as well as the bottom of her right arm and hand seem to feel normal to her for ice!

By the time 2:30 rolled around and no visitor seemed to be arriving, I asked Yvonne if she wanted to go out for a walk, and she said yes! She reminded me to write this on the note!

I went to the 3rd floor and updated the note, then came back down and Yvonne and I went for a nice long walk together, all the way up to Danforth Avenue! On the way we enjoyed the nice old houses and the polite hello's and conversation from random strangers, even those who were out with their nice dogs and let Yvonne pet the dogs! One nice dog was named "Cookie" and she was a nice 3 year old mixed breed (black Lab/Retriever mix), which Yvonne picked up on right away! Yvonne noticed how very nice some of the old houses looked and she commented on them as we walked by them!

One fellow seemed very nice, his name was Michael and he stopped us and wished us a nice day. He was surprised Yvonne was deaf but in a nice way. He said his postman is also deaf! Then he was curious about sign language and wanted to know what happened to Yvonne. We gave him a brief explanation about what happened and highlighted that she's going home soon! She even gave him a demonstration of how she can stand up!

Yvonne wanted to get to the hospital soon to refresh herself, then we could continue for more walking together (she in the wheelchair). I joked with her saying that I'm doing all of the exercise, to which she teased me "it's good for you!!" he he!!

Our stroll continued down to Gerrard St. where the lovely houses we saw along Broadview up to Danforth stopped and the dirty shops along Gerrard St. East greeted us. Yvonne commented on how disappointing and messy they looked. We turn north along Howland Rd. and wheeled along, watching the now nice-looking houses and gardens reappear! Yvonne thought this was so odd, that so close by would be such dirty looking shops near these nice houses! She liked the beautiful flowers she saw!

We reached Victor Ave. and walked up to the crosswalk to get back to the hospital. It would soon be supper time! First I wanted to sit and rest my feet for a moment, because Broadview is not exactly without it's hills and we were walking for a couple of hours now!

As I sat, we chatted together about everything. I sat on Yvonne's left on the park bench in front of the hospital. Then Yvonne looked over my left shoulder, smiled and waved. I didn't know what was going on, then I felt something cold on my neck. My mom and grandmother arrived, and the cold on my neck was a bottle of Coke my mom placed there as an attention getter!

My grandmother hasn't seen Yvonne for quite a long time so she was very very emotional to see how well Yvonne was looking and doing! My mom was very happy to see Yvonne looking so great too!

Then Yvonne wanted to show how well she is doing. She stood up from the park bench and did a little boogie dance! Then she wanted to walk, so I stood in front of her with my hands under her arms for support, and she walked away carefully and slowly from the park bench for about 8 or 10 feet! Then she turned carefully and walked back to the bench, then sat back down!

My mom and grandmother brought a few small presents for Yvonne too! By now Yvonne's suppertime was close by so we went back to her room and within a few minutes Yvonne's supper was served - vegetarian chili (she is a meat eater but this was good chili), fruit cocktail, tea, cream of Broccoli soup!

My mom and grandmother had to get going by now and they said their goodbyes, especially my grandmother who is a walking Niagara falls! I stayed until nearly 7 pm and Yvonne and I looked at the automatic picture frame as it changed it's pictures for us! Such memories! 

But it was now the sad time - time for me to hit the road for the long trip back home. I told Yvonne that I would try to visit her tomorrow too, but there is some kind of fund raising event happening in Toronto tomorrow. They've closed the Don Valley Parkway as well as the Gardiner Expressway tomorrow, both major highways leading to where Yvonne is. If I do manage to get there tomorrow it will take a very long time to arrive without those highways.

I told Yvonne about this and I said I'd check the traffic reports on TV then call her by TTY around 10 am to let her know if I can make it or not. I hope I can!

When I got home, I stopped at the farm and sat with Yvonne's parents and told them all that had happened today! Yvonne's parents were with friends and we all got to talking about Yvonne and how well she is doing! Then her mom prepared some Melon for me to take to Yvonne tomorrow (I hope I can make it there without the highway - the city streets will certainly take the overflow in traffic)!

geo


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

What a great day you all had together. She truly is a miracle! She'll be back home before you know it.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Just a short but fabulous pre-Saturday visit update. If a picture is worth a thousand words, what is a short June 9 video worth?

(better to right-click and "save as" to your desktop in case my upload speed isn't up to snuff, I'm serving this movie off my home computer configured as a webserver)

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/June_9/Yvonne_first_time_stairs.avi

Bear in mind, even the Emergency workers didn't think Yvonne would even survive given the severity of her injuries!

I think our so called "broken" Canadian healthcare system works pretty ----ed good, don't you? And we don't have to sell our house, everything is taken care of.

geo


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

She's doing great!!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Today we walked up and down the hallway in the hospital! The weather was rainy and cool so we stayed indoors (I was really hoping the weather would cooperate as it did last weekend)!

It was a truly wonderful day!

And next weekend she will have a weekend visit to home for her brother's 25th anniversary!

In case the first video doesn't play on some computers, here is a Shockwave Flash version of the video (same format as used on Youtube).

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/June_9/Yvonne_first_time_stairs.flv


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

A new picture of Yvonne! She's doing the "ILY" sign! Doesn't she look fantastic!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

She is looking beyond fantastic! What an amazing person....and such a wonderful recovery. Never say "never" and never give up....she has certainly taught us many lessons in all this.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne will be transported to Grand Valley tomorrow morning to spend the weekend here with her family! YIPPEE!! Her first weekend visit home! She is very excited about it, as are we!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Wonderful!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this, and you both are in my prayers.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Woo hoo! Home for the weekend, YAY! We continue to cheer for all of you and to pray for continued and full recovery for Yvonne and thank God for your example and testimony.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

These are just a few photos I snapped on Saturday at a family get-together on the farm!

Yvonne is walking better and better every week! She's getting good with the walker now and she wants to banish the wheelchair from her life now!

Yvonne relaxing









Yvonne with her mom









Yvonne walking with Julie (who runs the blog)









Family photo (without me since someone had to operate the camera).

L-R: Yvonne's dad, Yvonne, Yvonne's brother Ralph who runs the farm, Yvonne's mom, Julie's (Ralph's wife) Aunt, a family friend whose name I don't know, Ralph's wife Julie who runs the blog, a friend of Julie's sister, and Julie's sister Tina.









This morning using the walker we walked about an hour along the quiet village streets and this evening we walked the entire length of the hospital with ease, again with the walker!

Hopefully she will be able to come home every weekend!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

She looks wonderful!!  She's made such amazing progress!! So happy for you both!!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yea, she feels great she says!! 

Here, try this version of the same video:

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/June_9/Yvonne_first_time_stairs.wmv

If this doesn't work, then I give up trying to figure it out!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Prayers of thanks! Its nearly a miracle, isn't it!?

Patty


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

It's a miracle she survived the initial impact!

It's a miracle she survived the 1 hour extrication time with her brain and skull injuries, with her arm and leg shattered and blood loss and the crews being unable to intubate her on scene.

It's a miracle she survived the first few days and grew strong enough to breathe on her own!

And how does the brain rewire itself? What manner of advanced technology does this without human intervention?

What is the centre of human intelligence in the brain? How can she be where she is now, from where she was on that cold dangerous January afternoon?

Her survival is a quiet miracle - not one of these where people are jumping up and down like lunatics babbling nonsense and come preying for your wallet.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Isn't God good!!! I definitely am a big believer in miracles. She has come so far! Before you know it, she'll be home for good.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Picture taking a nice stroll through a garden. Picture that walking speed....that is how well Yvonne is walking now on her walker! WOW! We spent about an hour outside today walking!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Georger, I see in an earlier post you mentioned TTY. Have you ever heard of Video Relay and video to video service? It beats TTY hands down. Also much nicer than using a tty operator. My wife has it and we love it.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes I have heard of it. But:

1) For good clear video for sign language the required bandwidth would be expensive, too expensive on our internet connection.

2) Yvonne's not in a technologically secure environment. Such technology would require the hospital to maintain a bedside high speed network (they don't have this at the patients bedside) and such a video appliance would be attractive to thieves.

In spite of the flash and glitz of new technologies, the TTY remains an excellent and functional means to help her manual dexterity, help her memory and spelling, helps all of us to keep in touch with her daily - and a TTY is less likely to be stolen than a video or computing appliance.

We have a TTY here at home and we've arranged for Yvonne to have a TTY by her bedside linked over an ordinary phone connection. No high speed connection is required for it, and the phone rates for long distance TTY calls are absurdly low!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Julie updated the blog, including a few new pictures!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/06/coming-home-soon.html


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yvonne arrived home yesterday by taxi and she was very happy to be home!!  She will stay the long weekend, that is until Saturday evening. Hospital policy limits visits to 72 hours. Wish it could be longer and wish I didn't have to work today.

I brought her to the farm and to Julie's farm too, then we had a nice evening together!

I'm at work now, Yvonne's mom went to the house to pick her up and Yvonne will stay at the farm all day until I get home after work.

I can't describe the feeling her presence gives me.....just to feel she is home is heavenly!

But at the same time, I'm so afraid that she will be hurt so easily, she seems still so very fragile! I have to be so careful with her!

geo

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/06/coming-home-soon.html


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

It must be great to have her home, even for a limited amount of time!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Yea, I have to take her to the hospital tonight. I've had her here since Thursday after lunch time, but I had to work on Friday so I missed a day with her!

Today we had a busy day together!

Taking her back to the hospital, makes me feel like I'm returning a library book on loan. It's a feeling that makes me mad, but I know it's just because I want her to stay home!

New blog entry!

http://yvonneonthemend.blogspot.com/2010/07/home-for-canada-day.html

And I have more videos of Yvonne's progress!

Due to limited bandwidth, please right click and "Save as" to your computer to view them.

http://99.239.154.87/Yvonne/June_24/


----------

